# Enough screwing around, time to get my strength back



## Stewart14 (Nov 17, 2009)

Yep another new journal.  I was looking back at some of my journal entries from a year and more ago, and man, I was SO much stronger back then than I am now.  I'm talking routinely benching over 315 in all my workouts, squatting over 350 and deadlifting over 400.  Ever since my daughter was born, this all went to shit (understandably so, no sleep, lots of stress, etc), but it still is really bothering me.

So I am going back to low reps, percentages of max and basic compounds and whatever else is going to help me get back to where I was.  Remember, a little over a year ago I deadlifted 520 at a competition.  Shit, where the hell did that go?  At least I recorded it , so I can watch it and relive the glory days .

Nov 17

Bench Press
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3

Chest Supported Rows
155 x 3
155 x 3
155 x 3
155 x 3
155 x 3
155 x 3

Seated OH Press
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3

Chinups
+25 x 3
+25 x 3
+25 x 3
+25 x 3
+25 x 3
+25 x 3


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 17, 2009)

Good luck with the new goals.  I thought you might have waited until the kids were a little older (giving you more time for yourself), but I can see how you'd be anxious to get back in the strength groove.


----------



## DangerousK (Nov 17, 2009)

Best of luck with the new routine, man! I'll definitely be following your progress!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2009)

good luck, bud!
Kinda funny...was just thinking to myself this morning: I'm gonna pull a stewart and change up routine...again...


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 17, 2009)

thatta boy.  hope all is well. keep up the training.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 19, 2009)

Nov 19

Low Box Squats (Below parallel)
245 x 4
245 x 4
245 x 4
245 x 4

Deadlifts
295 x 4
295 x 4
295 x 4
295 x 4


----------



## suprfast (Nov 19, 2009)

subscribed to this one too.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 19, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> thatta boy.  hope all is well. keep up the training.



whats up there soxy?  where have you been, or did you already tell us in another thread that I haven't read yet?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 19, 2009)

suprfast said:


> subscribed to this one too.



thanks supr....you need to go check out my journal entitled "my quest for 405" that's where all the good lifting was...these past few journals, meh, I'm just a shell of my former self, damn kids, look what they do to you!  I think I still have youtube clips of my 520 deadlift in there, yep, I cling to that deadlift as my defining moment.  I hope to even come close to getting back there some day.  Of course, now I got an as of yet undiagnosed back problem that I have to baby around, so who knows if it will ever happen again.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 19, 2009)

ok , so everyone can follow along at home....right now this is what I am doing.  I am alternating an upper day with a lower day and working out every other day, so basically I will get 3 days of rest between similar workouts.  the upper day is just bench press, rows, overhead press, and chinups, and the lower day is gonna be the box squat and deadlifts.  Box squats seem to not irritate my back as much as regular ones, so I'll stick with them for now.  The set/rep scheme is as follows:
4x4 at 80% of max
4x3 at 85% of max
4x2 at 90% of max
4x1 at 95% of max

then add 5 pounds for upper body max and 10 pounds for lower body max and start over.

when I was getting ready for my meet last year, I remember doing a shitload of singles for the powerlifts and working out like every day, and it seemed to really work well.  I just don't want to mess around with all singles as of yet, so we'll see how this goes.  I may change the set and rep schemes around, but the 80-95% is gonna stay.  I like to work off of prilepins table to get my set/rep volume when I do strength stuff.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 20, 2009)

Nov 20

Bench Press
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3

Chest Supported Rows
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3

Seated OH Press (SPEED)
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3

Chinups (SPEED)
BW x 3
BW x 3
BW x 3
BW x 3 
BW x 3


Speed chinups...that was fun


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 20, 2009)

Where are you going with this?  Are you heading back to the west side?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 20, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Where are you going with this?  Are you heading back to the west side?



well, not totally, more like northwest side or something like that.  My back was telling me this morning that it might not be a good idea to do the heavy strength work for all the exercises every session (especially the squat/dead sessions), so i thought i would do half the exercises for strength and the other half would be a lighter load where I can just play around with some speed.  so if I do heavy squats, I will do speed deads, and vice versa.  when i bench heavy like today, the oh press will be speed, and vice versa.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2009)

Good lookin workouts my Friend!!! When you say fast, how do you mean??? Trying to complete the rep as quick as possible, or only the positive part of the lift???

Best wishes Brother, I know it's tuff when sleep deprevation HIT's!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> well, not totally, more like northwest side or something like that. My back was telling me this morning that it might not be a good idea to do the heavy strength work for all the exercises every session (especially the squat/dead sessions), so i thought i would do half the exercises for strength and the other half would be a lighter load where I can just play around with some speed. so if I do heavy squats, I will do speed deads, and vice versa. when i bench heavy like today, the oh press will be speed, and vice versa.


Sounds like a plan.
This getting older is for the birds. My shoulder is still kinda bugging me from benching the other day....


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 21, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin workouts my Friend!!! When you say fast, how do you mean??? Trying to complete the rep as quick as possible, or only the positive part of the lift???
> 
> Best wishes Brother, I know it's tuff when sleep deprevation HIT's!!!



yes, only the positive part.  I lower it nice and slow, pause for a second, and then try to push or pull as fast as I can with that particular weight.

I'm not a fan of the first method you listed, it's kind of silly and awkward to me that way.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 21, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> yes, only the positive part.  I lower it nice and slow, pause for a second, and then try to push or pull as fast as I can with that particular weight.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the first method you listed, it's kind of silly and awkward to me that way.



Gotcha, yeah, I was hoping yo meant on the explosion part of the rep, thats exactly how I do it with a 5/2/explode under control/2!!!

Best Wishes to you my Friend!!! Solid routine


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 21, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Gotcha, yeah, I was hoping yo meant on the explosion part of the rep, thats exactly how I do it with a 5/2/explode under control/2!!!
> 
> Best Wishes to you my Friend!!! Solid routine


 
don't forget though, your method and weights are a lot different than what I am trying to accomplishw with these.  I'm using basically the westside dynamic principles, meaning only 60% of 1rm or so for the speed reps.  

you are in a different stratosphere regarding what you're doing


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 21, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> don't forget though, your method and weights are a lot different than what I am trying to accomplishw with these.  I'm using basically the westside dynamic principles, meaning only 60% of 1rm or so for the speed reps.
> 
> *you are in a different stratosphere regarding what you're doing*



 Not sure if thats a compliment or not, LoL!!!

Again though my Friend, wishin ya nothin but the best!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 22, 2009)

Nov 22

Box Squats (Below parallel)
260 x 3
260 x 3
260 x 3
260 x 3

Deadlifts
255 x 4
255 x 4
255 x 4
255 x 4
255 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 22, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Not sure if thats a compliment or not, LoL!!!
> 
> Again though my Friend, wishin ya nothin but the best!!!



definitely a compliment archie, come on, you know me better than that!


----------



## suprfast (Nov 22, 2009)

looking good.  Gonna look for the youtube stuff now.  Im too thinking about switching things up from BGB to something more, but not sure what.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 23, 2009)

Nov 23

Seated OH Press
180 x 3
180 x 3
180 x 3
180 x 3

Chinups
BW+40 x 3
BW+40 x 3
BW+40 x 3
BW+40 x 3

Bench Press (RI=60 sec)
225 x 4
225 x 4
225 x 4
225 x 4
225 x 4

Chest Supported Rows (RI=60 sec)
135 x 4
135 x 4
135 x 4
135 x 4
135 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 25, 2009)

Nov 25

Low Incline Bench Press
255 x 6
255 x 6
255 x 6

Floor Press
245 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 6

Side Laterals
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

Worst. Workout. Ever.

Seriously, I think I need steroids or something, my weights SUCK compared to like a year ago, and the sad thing is, I've BEEN WORKING OUT PRACTICALLY DAILY since!  WTF did I do wrong?  Of course my sweet little angel #2 didn't have anything to do with it, no really....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2009)

Maybe you need to take 7 whole days off in  a row.  I know it's hard to do but it can help.

(trust me ... you won't get fat or lose strength)


----------



## Double D (Nov 25, 2009)

Dude your seated oh presses are huge.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey Stew!
Happy Thanksgiving!

You have to stop thinking about what you USED to be able to do and focus on what you CAN do. I'm living that right now. Go through your old journals to see what you were doing to get there the first time, adjust what you are doing now and attack.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 25, 2009)

Double D said:


> Dude your seated oh presses are huge.


 
thanks man, they are quite robust aren't they? 

it's going to make it that much harder to drop them out of my routines for a while.  I go back and forth on this one, but I just think my front delts are getting way too much work by including a bench press and the oh press.  Besides, my shoulder is starting to bug me everytime I do flat bench, for some reason on the incline it doesn't hurt at all, but if I go incline exclusively, doing inclines followed by oh press is probably a bit of overkill on the front delts, know what I mean?

I can't say that I've seen any additional growth in my side or rear delts from the oh press, so it might be time to nix it for a bit, and go with some laterals to help bring up my shoulders to match the fronts.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 25, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Stew!
> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> You have to stop thinking about what you USED to be able to do and focus on what you CAN do. I'm living that right now. Go through your old journals to see what you were doing to get there the first time, adjust what you are doing now and attack.


 
as I write this at 10:30 EST, it's probably thanksgiving over there already, so happy turkey day bro!

i know what you mean, but it's hard for me, it's not like I had a layoff or stopped working out and lost my strength, I have been working out consistently since then, and just obviously not doing the right things.

i plan on attacking.  I went ahead and ordered myself an early christmas present, I ordered the hardcore muscle stak from primordial performance, so this will give me a 6 week cycle of their 1-T product, plus 4 weeks of pct.  they finally have an oral version instead of cream, so now I can use it, the cream gave me a rash last time.  if this produces nothing noticable, then I am swearing off prohormones and the like forever.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 25, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Maybe you need to take 7 whole days off in a row. I know it's hard to do but it can help.
> 
> (trust me ... you won't get fat or lose strength)


 
even though you are probably right, you and I both know this isn't going to happen anytime soon, hehe


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 25, 2009)

Your still Pushin/Pullin some Hardcore #'s in here my Friend, I would be happy with 'em!!!

Happy Thanksgiving my Friend!!!



PS-Rest would be great LoL!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 26, 2009)

Nov 26

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 6
160 x 6
160 x 6

Chinups
BW+50 x 6
BW+50 x 6
BW+50 x 6

Trap Bar Shrugs
320 x 8
320 x 8
320 x 8

Rear Laterals
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## suprfast (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy thanksgiving to those chinups.  You are a freakin beast man.  Now get that turkey and let the tryptophan kick in.


----------



## Double D (Nov 26, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> thanks man, they are quite robust aren't they?
> 
> it's going to make it that much harder to drop them out of my routines for a while.  I go back and forth on this one, but I just think my front delts are getting way too much work by including a bench press and the oh press.  Besides, my shoulder is starting to bug me everytime I do flat bench, for some reason on the incline it doesn't hurt at all, but if I go incline exclusively, doing inclines followed by oh press is probably a bit of overkill on the front delts, know what I mean?
> 
> I can't say that I've seen any additional growth in my side or rear delts from the oh press, so it might be time to nix it for a bit, and go with some laterals to help bring up my shoulders to match the fronts.





I dont know man. I am a firm believer in the oh presses building the entire shoulder. I think it kills the front delts as well, but I think it nails every head.

As far as the flat bench bothering your shoulder, I had the same problem about a year ago or so. I could go over 185 without it hurting. I began to do strictly incline, and after a few months my shoulder felt ok to bench again, and thus about 7 months later I nailed a 405 bench. Wierd huh?

One thing I noticed about myself and I am sure you have about yourself to, anyone who has a good bench has to have great front delts and triceps. Personally those 2 things are huge for me. Who the hell needs biceps anyways right?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 27, 2009)

Double D said:


> I dont know man. I am a firm believer in the oh presses building the entire shoulder. I think it kills the front delts as well, but I think it nails every head.
> 
> As far as the flat bench bothering your shoulder, I had the same problem about a year ago or so. I could go over 185 without it hurting. I began to do strictly incline, and after a few months my shoulder felt ok to bench again, and thus about 7 months later I nailed a 405 bench. Wierd huh?
> 
> One thing I noticed about myself and I am sure you have about yourself to, anyone who has a good bench has to have great front delts and triceps. Personally those 2 things are huge for me. Who the hell needs biceps anyways right?


 

well thats the thing, my front delts are HUGE compared to the rest of my shoulders.  sure from the front it looks cool, but you can really see it from the side and back.  now maybe i just shouldnt care cause im not a bodybuilder anyway, but i do want to look somewhat proportional, hence taking out the oh press.

dont get me wrong, I really love doing them, i feel they are a better triceps builder than even the bench press if you do them with a slightly wider than shoulders grip...really nails the tris, especially how i have to do them, from the rack in the bottom position--all triceps to get it going.

so my front delts are sore from the inclines the other day.  doing inclines followed by oh press in my case probably won't work.  if i can switch back to flat like you did in the future, then maybe it will work.  i could go the dumbbell bench route, but i hate dumbbells over 100 pounds especially homemade ones with the 25s slapped on them, they are so clumsy and awkward


----------



## Double D (Nov 27, 2009)

Its sooo hard to get the oly handles up in the proper position to bench them. I hate those. They are good for DB rows, but past that they are almost useless without a workout partner!


----------



## suprfast (Nov 27, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> well thats the thing, my front delts are HUGE compared to the rest of my shoulders.  sure from the front it looks cool, but you can really see it from the side and back.  now maybe i just shouldnt care cause im not a bodybuilder anyway, but i do want to look somewhat proportional, hence taking out the oh press.
> 
> dont get me wrong, I really love doing them, i feel they are a better triceps builder than even the bench press if you do them with a slightly wider than shoulders grip...really nails the tris, especially how i have to do them, from the rack in the bottom position--all triceps to get it going.
> 
> so my front delts are sore from the inclines the other day.  doing inclines followed by oh press in my case probably won't work.  if i can switch back to flat like you did in the future, then maybe it will work.  i could go the dumbbell bench route, but i hate dumbbells over 100 pounds especially homemade ones with the 25s slapped on them, they are so clumsy and awkward



I know they are pricey and pretty useless on the lower end but i bought some power blocks and they really do well for dumbbell presses etc.  Thinking about it, they wouldnt do you any good because you bench three houses and a horse.  They are expandable to 130lbs per dumbbell too


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey Stew!
Was gonna try some exercise I read by Built.
Take a OLY bar, put one end in a corner like you are gonna do T-Bar rows, but you standing mil press per hand.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 28, 2009)

Nov 28

Squats
245 x 6
265 x 6

SLDL
245 x 6
245 x 6

Lying bridges (weight on belly)
+45 x 10
+50 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Stew!
> Was gonna try some exercise I read by Built.
> Take a OLY bar, put one end in a corner like you are gonna do T-Bar rows, but you standing mil press per hand.



You can make it better by squating first then doing a press


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 29, 2009)

Nov 29

Floor Press
265 x 6
265 x 6

Seated OH Press
185 x 6
185 x 6

Lean Away Side Laterals
32.5 x 8
32.5 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 30, 2009)

Nov 30

Chest Supported Rows
165 x 6
165 x 6

Chinups
BW+55 x 6
BW+55 x 6

Trap Bar Shrugs
325 x 8
325 x 8

Rear Laterals
45 x 8


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 30, 2009)

Solid workouts in here my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2009)

Dec 1

Squats
275 x 6
275 x 6

Trap Bar SLDL (Thanks to Suprfast for the inspiration for this)
250 x 6
270 x 6

Lying Bridges (Weight on belly)
55 x 10
55 x 10


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 1, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Lying Bridges (Weight on belly)



Been reading T-nation again?


----------



## suprfast (Dec 1, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Dec 1
> 
> Squats
> 275 x 6
> ...



SAY WHAT.  I would have thought you would have been doing this since day one.  Thanks to you and your avatar i wouldnt even know what a trap bar was.  I hate hate hate holding the weight so far in front of me.  I went from doing 225 with a straight bar to 275 easy on the trap bar.  Feels more comfortable doesnt it.
kris


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2009)

suprfast said:


> SAY WHAT. I would have thought you would have been doing this since day one. Thanks to you and your avatar i wouldnt even know what a trap bar was. I hate hate hate holding the weight so far in front of me. I went from doing 225 with a straight bar to 275 easy on the trap bar. Feels more comfortable doesnt it.
> kris


 

its ridiculous how much easier it is with the trap bar.  the 270 was nothing, i was playing it safe cause of my back, but in all seriousness if i was forced to, i could probably have done 50-75 pounds more easily, and the best part was my back felt great afterwards and my form felt a lot better too.  that whole center of gravity thing is quite powerful eh?


----------



## suprfast (Dec 1, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> its ridiculous how much easier it is with the trap bar.  the 270 was nothing, i was playing it safe cause of my back, but in all seriousness if i was forced to, i could probably have done 50-75 pounds more easily, and the best part was my back felt great afterwards and my form felt a lot better too.  that whole center of gravity thing is quite powerful eh?



Its great.  I was looking at your avatar for close to two months thinking, WTF is that.  I was about to message you, but the power of the internet with a simple search of "weight lifting bars" gave me the answer.  You just helped me decide which one to get.  I dont feel like im fighting to keep the weight so far in front of me which allows me to really work on form.  my hams feel it 10x better(i rounded up from 9.86x as an actual measurement).

Now, what is your take on an ez curl bar(not for curls), more for skull crushers and the sort.
kris


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2009)

suprfast said:


> Its great. I was looking at your avatar for close to two months thinking, WTF is that. I was about to message you, but the power of the internet with a simple search of "weight lifting bars" gave me the answer. You just helped me decide which one to get. I dont feel like im fighting to keep the weight so far in front of me which allows me to really work on form. my hams feel it 10x better(i rounded up from 9.86x as an actual measurement).
> 
> Now, what is your take on an ez curl bar(not for curls), more for skull crushers and the sort.
> kris


 
i like it cause it's easier on my wrists for sure, but actually for skulls and tricep extensions i like the tricep bar the best. this is a tricep bar in case you don't know


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Been reading T-nation again?


....looks like you have....


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 2, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Been reading T-nation again?


 


t-nation either has awesome advice, or it's so far out there it's funny.  i actually do enjoy their metabolic drive shakes and bars, i order them regularly, but the other stuff they can shove it.  Read the new Anaconda protocol and the $300+ supplementation package they tie to it, hahaha

but in all seriousness, I am actually doing this exercise to, gasp, work on a problem I have, which is a slight pelvic tilt, I am trying to use this to correct that issue.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 2, 2009)

Dec 2

Workout A

Bench Press
240 x 5
240 x 5
240 x 5
240 x 5
240 x 5
240 x 5
240 x 5
240 x 5
240 x 5
240 x 5

Seated OH Press from Rack
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5

*OK, in preparation of doing a cycle of Primordial Performance's T-1 product starting next week whenever the hell it arrives via FedEx, I am diving into a heavy volume routine.  I want to see if part of the failure of my 1-andro cycle over the summer was my routine with not enough volume to see any changes or the product itself.  If this product fails me on a high volume routine, I give up PH's forever.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 2, 2009)

Gooooooooood GOD man, thats some SERIOUS pressing!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 3, 2009)

Dec 3

Bench Press (RI=90 sec)
285 x 1 (10 sets)

Chest Supported Rows (RI=90 sec)
175 x 1 (10 sets)

Seated OH Press (RI=60 sec)
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

Chinups (RI=60 sec)
BW+10 x 5
BW+10 x 5
BW+10 x 5
BW+10 x 5 
BW+10 x 5


----------



## katt (Dec 3, 2009)

Holy Crap! That's 10 sets on your pressing!  WTF??  you are insane!  Where the heck did you get that workout?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2009)

You wanted volume, you sure as hell got volume in that workout, holy shit! Great work!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 4, 2009)

katt said:


> Holy Crap! That's 10 sets on your pressing! WTF?? you are insane! Where the heck did you get that workout?


 
haha, it's just a little something I created in my warped little mind   i think there has to be some kind of purpose to doing all those singles, only thing is man is it boring.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 4, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> You wanted volume, you sure as hell got volume in that workout, holy shit! Great work!!


 
is it great work, or is it insane work??? you be the judge


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2009)

Post a link to this new ph your going to use. I personally had great success with one called "The One". It comes with a post to. I put on 15lbs. huh...


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 4, 2009)

Double D said:


> Post a link to this new ph your going to use. I personally had great success with one called "The One". It comes with a post to. I put on 15lbs. huh...


 
Hardcore Muscle Stack (Oral Sustain)

this one also comes with its own pct included as well.  of course, i ordered it the day before thanksgiving and according to fedex i won't be receiving it until next wednesday, so that has got to be the shittiest shipping timeframe i have ever seen.  so much for the free shipping option.  i am anxious to get started and waiting 2 weeks after ordering just sucks.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 4, 2009)

Excellent workout my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 5, 2009)

Dec 5

Squats
245 x 10
280 x 5

Trap Bar SLDL
250 x 10
300 x 5


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2009)

Good lookin workout, Short, Brutal and FAST!!! Me likey!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 5, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin workout, Short, Brutal and FAST!!! Me likey!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!


 
yeah, beats those 20+ set marathons right Archie?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> yeah, beats those 20+ set marathons right Archie?




Simple, Brutal, and straight to the point!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 5, 2009)

Only 4 sets ????   

How's the back?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 5, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Only 4 sets ????
> 
> How's the back?


 
back is still "sketchy"...like I'm still afraid i'm going to push it one day and all hell will break loose.

i was contemplating doing a third set back in the 11-15 rep range, but i decided better of it with the back and all.  part of me wants to pound the volume and part of me wants to do minimal sets and push up the numbers.  i'll probably stay with two sets, one in the 6-10 rep range and the other in the 3-5 rep range, so I get a "hypertrophy" set and a"strength" set in the same workout, and then increase the old frequency.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 6, 2009)

Dec 6

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 15
160 x 8
180 x 3

Chinups
BW x 15
BW+35 x 8
BW+60 x 4

EZ Bar Curls
110 x 9
120 x 4


----------



## suprfast (Dec 6, 2009)

How are the shorter more intense workouts doing for you?

Im still feeling the squats and lunges i did from a week ago, so i think im going to try what you are doing a little more.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 6, 2009)

suprfast said:


> How are the shorter more intense workouts doing for you?
> 
> Im still feeling the squats and lunges i did from a week ago, so i think im going to try what you are doing a little more.


 
i wouldn't say they are necessarily more intense, they are just shorter and to the point.  the goal would be to increase weights and reps at each session.  i like it cause even if i get a little sore from it, it's not that deep soreness that lasts for 3 days, and i can work out at a higher frequency which i like.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nov 7

Bench Press
265 x 8
295 x 5

Seated OH Press
165 x 10
195 x 5

Upright Rows
120 x 10
120 x 8
*No heavy set on these, I don't want to kill my shoulders*

Need some advice or rather opinions on something.  I want to keep doing a set in the 6-10 rep range as well as sets in the 3-5 rep range.  What would you guys do?  Keep it the way I have it with one of each rep range at each workout, or would you split it up to have one day of 2 sets of 6-10 and another day of just 2 sets of 3-5?  So in other words, a "heavy" day and a "lighter" day.  Oh and for bonus points you have to tell me why you would choose what you did


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2009)

Great workout, I would keep the way your doin it, I think 2 different ranges are an excellent way to HIT hard, and Flush with the second!!! I like to use 1 exercise to go heavy (6 reps) and then a different variation or different exercise all together, ex:

Bench - 6 reps
Pec Dec - 12 reps

That way you use a different pathway to get stimulation, not 2 similar ways in keeping the rep range too close together!!!


Hope that made sense my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 7, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Great workout, I would keep the way your doin it, I think 2 different ranges are an excellent way to HIT hard, and Flush with the second!!! I like to use 1 exercise to go heavy (6 reps) and then a different variation or different exercise all together, ex:
> 
> Bench - 6 reps
> Pec Dec - 12 reps
> ...


 
total sense, something to think about definitely, although at the moment I am looking to get some consistency in my workouts, so the last thing i need is to change it up again!

besides, i'm not doing this as a HIT type workout, I doubt I could bring the intensity that you bring to the exercises to make it work.  i like doing the set of 8-10 first cause it seems to get me really warmed up and ready for the heavier set.  like on the bench today, i don't know how i would feel just jumping right into that 295 set, but it felt great after already doing the lighter set.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 7, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> total sense, something to think about definitely, although at the moment I am looking to get some consistency in my workouts, so the last thing i need is to change it up again!
> 
> besides, i'm not doing this as a HIT type workout, I doubt I could bring the intensity that you bring to the exercises to make it work.  i like doing the set of 8-10 first cause it seems to get me really warmed up and ready for the heavier set.  like on the bench today, i don't know how i would feel just jumping right into that 295 set, but it felt great after already doing the lighter set.



I agree with your last sentence minus the numbers(less weight for me obviously).  I really like the lighter weight for a set, maybe two, then start moving up weight for up to 5 sets.  Looks good stewart.  
kris


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 8, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> total sense, something to think about definitely, although at the moment I am looking to get some consistency in my workouts, so the last thing i need is to change it up again!
> 
> besides, i'm not doing this as a HIT type workout, I doubt I could bring the intensity that you bring to the exercises to make it work.  i like doing the set of 8-10 first cause it seems to get me really warmed up and ready for the heavier set.  like on the bench today, i don't know how i would feel just jumping right into that 295 set, but it felt great after already doing the lighter set.



You could always start with the lighter exercise first for a warmup so to speak, and believe me, I dont just jump into the final work set... I do a minimum of 3 progressive warmup sets, roughly 15 reps, 10 reps, then 5 reps then WORK set!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> I am looking to get some consistency in my workouts, so the last thing i need is to change it up again!


but...but...but...if you do that...how can we say: "I pulled a Stewart....and switched things up?
you're muckin' up the rotation pal!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 9, 2009)

Dec 9

Squats
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3

Glute Ham Raises
+10 x 8
+10 x 8
+10 x 8

*Received and started my Primordial Performance 1-T cycle yesterday, which is essentially the same ingredient as the 1-andro plus dhea and one other ingredient.  This was my first workout with the stuff and nothing to note differently.  I am looking at this very objectively, and not expecting to put on any appreciable weight from it, I am looking for it to give me an abundance of energy and at least some moderate to significant strength gains that wouldn't have been possible without it.  Maybe even a little fat loss as well, we'll see.  I will post when I have anything of note to say.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 9, 2009)

Good Squats my Friend!!! Lookin forward to keepin an eye on strength gains!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 10, 2009)

Dec 10

Low Incline Bench Press
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3

Chest Supported Rows
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3

Upright Rows
125 x 8
125 x 8
125 x 8

Plate Loaded Pulldowns
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8


----------



## katt (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, you still look pretty strong to me Stewart.  

About the heavy day and light day thing..  I started switching it up to,, I know "what am I talking about, I just took a little layoff"    but anyway,, I would do a heavy, less reps, then on my last set I would drop the weight and do as many reps as I could until till I burn out.  I think it's a whole different feel.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 10, 2009)

Strong workout my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Dec 12

PULL

Chest Supported Rows
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5

Chinups
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5

Upright Rows
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 8

EZ Bar Curls
110 x 10
110 x 6

Back didn't feel up to par today, so I skipped lower in the rotation and want to pull.  push tomorrow or monday and lower on either tuesday or Wednesday.

Curls were supposed to be 2x12, so umm, yeah that was too heavy today


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm envious of your pullups, I am not good enuff to suck at 'em!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2009)

C'mon Arch! HIIT them Pull Ups!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 13, 2009)

Dec 13

Trap Bar SLDL
280 x 5
280 x 5
280 x 5
280 x 5
280 x 5
*Deload on floor after each rep

Weighted Dips (Triceps emphasis)
BW+90 x 5
BW+90 x 5
BW+90 x 5
BW+90 x 5
BW+90 x 5

*My lower back is still messed up.  It seems it can handle a bit of work, but once I push it, it gets uncomfortable.  So instead of pushing it, I'm going to limit my lower body work to the stiff legs on one day and squats on another day and that's it for lower work.  I think if I can do that, I can still make progress on these two big exercises and without the little stuff I shouldn't overdo it on my back either.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent workout, I know you can push through it my Friend, just be careful, the lower back is tricky!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2009)

How about taking a FULL WEEK OFF????

I know you won't do it .....but it will probably help


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> How about taking a FULL WEEK OFF????
> 
> I know you won't do it .....but it will probably help



Could NOT have said it better myself!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 13, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> How about taking a FULL WEEK OFF????
> 
> I know you won't do it .....but it will probably help


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 15, 2009)

Dec 15

Low Incline Bench Press
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5

Feeling under the weather today, so this was a "get in, get out" type workout.  Did what I wanted to accomplish and left out the extra stuff


----------



## suprfast (Dec 15, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Dec 15
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling under the weather today, so this was a "get in, get out" type workout.  Did what I wanted to accomplish and left out the extra stuff



Ive been having those days quite often.

How is the PH working out for you?  side effects, comments, concerns, etc.
kris


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 15, 2009)

suprfast said:


> Ive been having those days quite often.
> 
> How is the PH working out for you? side effects, comments, concerns, etc.
> kris


 
ever since my son started nursery school in october, it's like he's been sick all the time, and I guess this time it might have finally gotten me to.  i don't understand how parents can let a sick kid go to school.  i mean my son is in a good mood under the circumstances, but he is snotting like crazy, i would never send him in like this, yet others do it all the time, and I really only have one thing to say to them "fuck you".  it's bad enough when a three year old gets sick, but i have an 8 month old too, and now she's getting the sniffles too, I don't need to worry about her bacause of irresponsible parents.  so what do i do?  take him out and maybe hurt him socially until she is older, or chance that if she gets something from him it will just be a cold and nothing more?  ugh, I digress

the 1-T is really doing nothing of note yet.  i did feel like i had a nice energy boost when i first started it last week, but now i feel tired all the time, but that could also be cause i'm getting sick, who the hell knows.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 15, 2009)

Age old dilemma.  I have a 9yr old and a 4yr old.  The 4yr old just got sick and we opted to not send him to preschool today.  Some parents would probably send their kids to school with the swine flu just so they dont have to be with them for the day


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 15, 2009)

Same boat here too.........Both kiddies are sick


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry my Friend, hope you all feel better quick!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 17, 2009)

Dec 17

Squats
255 x 10
295 x 5

Trap Bar SLDL
280 x 10
320 x 5

Glute Ham Raises
12
12
8

Glute Bridges with 45 lb plate on Chest
20
20


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 19, 2009)

Dec 19

Bench Press
265 x 9
300 x 5

Seated OH Press from Rack
175 x 8
200 x 3

Incline DB Flies
50s x 10
50s x 10
50s x 10

DB Side Laterals
30s x 10
30s x 10
30s x 10

DB Floor Press
50s x 20
50s x 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2009)

What does the DB Floor Press do for you ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 19, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> What does the DB Floor Press do for you ?


 
at 50lbs, probably nothing 

i held them close to my body with a neutral grip, I think this way it focuses more on the triceps.  My triceps are completely shot right at the elbow from I guess chronic tendonitis.  I feel it pretty bad on the bench presses, but for some reason, I am still able to do presses heavy.  I tried to include a light weight/high rep tricep exercise, but it hurt my elbow too bad, so I tried the floor press for a little more tricep emphasis, but this weight was way to light, I don't need to be doing 20 rep sets, hehe.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 20, 2009)

Dec 20

Cardio
Shoveling 16 inches of snow this morning!

Squats
145 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 5
250 x 5
287.5 x 5

Trap Bar Romanian Deads
155 x 5
195 x 5
235 x 5
280 x 5
312.5 x 5

My back's gonna be nice and sore tomorrow from all the shoveling and then the leg workout, what the hell was I thinking?


----------



## MaryD (Dec 20, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Dec 20
> 
> Cardio
> Shoveling 16 inches of snow this morning!


 



What does it mean "Glute Bridges with  plate on Chest"

You are so strong, it would be interesting to follow Your jurnal...


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 21, 2009)

MaryD said:


> What does it mean "Glute Bridges with plate on Chest"
> 
> You are so strong, it would be interesting to follow Your jurnal...


 
it's usually interesting to follow my journal because you get to see a new routine weekly around here...hehe...all kidding aside, thanks for the "strong" compliment, but i'm not really that strong, I'm getting there, but not there yet 

i'll try to find you a pic of the glute bridges later today.

thanks for stopping by


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Dec 20
> 
> Cardio
> Shoveling 16 inches of snow this morning!
> ...




What happened to the one set of 5 and one set of 10 set up ??



I'm glad you got all the snow and we didn't 

  Did the kids get you up early today too ????


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 21, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> What happened to the one set of 5 and one set of 10 set up ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
what are you talking about TODAY? ha, the kids get me up early EVERY DAY...I am in zombie land this morning, it's pathetic.

I'm just searching for consistency in the workouts, I know, I know, keep looking, hehe, but I just don't see the point in that setup actually.  If you can do the heavy set of 5, 9 out of 10 times you will be able to do the lower weight for 8-10 reps anyway, so what am I really getting out of it.

there are so many positive reviews for the 5x5 starr routine, i think it's time i finally give it a run.  I was toying with a 4 day version, which is why I did just lower stuff yesterday, but I might just go back to the original version, if I can get myself to just work out 3 days a week...that's probably the best thing I can do for myself, but you know how pathetically stubborn I am, so who knows.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Dec 20
> 
> Cardio
> Shoveling 16 inches of snow this morning!



You too?  That was a lot of fun, wasn't it?  It took me about 3.5 hours.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> What happened to the one set of 5 and one set of 10 set up ??



That was last week's program.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> i'll try to find you a pic of the glute bridges later today.



Click on the following link, a video of a glute bridge is on the right hand side, just a little way down.

TMUSCLE.com | Dispelling the Glute Myth


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 21, 2009)

Dec 21

Warmups
Glute Bridges 30 sec hold
plank 30 sec hold
x3

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 5
105 x 5
125 x 5
145 x 5
165 x 5

Chinups
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+20 x 5
BW+52.5 x 5

Barbell Curls
60 x 5
75 x 5
95 x 5
105 x 5
122.5 x 5

I just want to add that I am being aggressive with the weights and workout days since I am on the 1-T cycle.  Tomorrow marks the 2 week mark, this is right around the point where I'm "supposed" to feel this stuff kick in...we'll see.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 21, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Click on the following link, a video of a glute bridge is on the right hand side, just a little way down.
> 
> TMUSCLE.com | Dispelling the Glute Myth



thanks sir


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 21, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> You too?  That was a lot of fun, wasn't it?  It took me about 3.5 hours.



yeah, it was a blast.  I actually wound up with 18 or so, but the drifts were over 3 feet in some spots.  how much did you wind up with?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2009)

We got somewhere between 18 and 20 inches.  It was difficult to get an accurate measurement since the snow was so light and the wind was blowing it all over the place.  We also had some 2+ ft drifts, but none of them were in my driveway, so I didn't have to deal with them.  The guy driving the town plow had mercy on me and didn't bury me too badly when he did our street.

My back is a little stiff today from the shoveling, but at least there's no pain.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 22, 2009)

Pardon me for asking this in your journal, but I know you tried the 5/3/1 program for a while.  Did you like it and did you get good strength gains on it?  I'm thinking of switching to it for a while.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 22, 2009)

Dec 22

Squats
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5

Bench Press
140 x 5
165 x 5
190 x 5
210 x 5
235 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 5
95 x 5
110 x 5
120 x 5 
135 x 5

Close Grip Floor Press
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

OK, this is it guys. back on track as of today. 4 weeks left in my so called "cycle" (yeah right, waste of money, yet again, so far, when will I ever learn ), so I am going out the right way. 4 weeks of bill starr with dual factor periodization taking me to the intensity phase of 3x3 during my PCT. I thought it could work as I am dropping the volume and upping intensity during the PCT to try to keep and maximize gains. I use the term gains loosely, but I will be happy if all I get out of this is actually finishing a starr cycle, cause it would be a first actually.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 22, 2009)

gtbmed said:


> Pardon me for asking this in your journal, but I know you tried the 5/3/1 program for a while. Did you like it and did you get good strength gains on it? I'm thinking of switching to it for a while.


 
i really don't have an opinion of it honestly.  it had its good points and its bad points just like every other program out there.  If you want to pm me your email address I can send you the e-book for the program that I have, that will answer all your questions about the program.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 22, 2009)

Looking good stewart.  I like the article stating Usain Bolt would be even faster if he did those glute exercises.  That guy is a menace and i dont see anyone breaking his WR anytime soon.  He is not even done.

How is the back holding up, i see you are going lighter on squats.
I think its time you quadruple your PH.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2009)

Is this strike 2 for the PHs???    Bummer   I don't think you need them anyways.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 24, 2009)

Dec 24

Trap Bar Romanian Deads
195 x 5
235 x 5
280 x 5
310 x 5

Seated OH Press from Rack
115 x 5
135 x 5
160 x 5
180 x 5

Chinups
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+50 x 5

Barbell Curls
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5

Merry Christmas Everyone!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 24, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Is this strike 2 for the PHs???    Bummer   I don't think you need them anyways.



I know one thing's for sure, I won't waste my money on them again.  Now, that being said, I picked up that Tren stuff before the ban sets in, but I sold it cause I chickened out on using it, from what I understand, that stuff works really well, hence why it's being banned, but I just didn't want to get into that.  So the legal alternatives that are left probably are still legal cause they just suck.  So I am on the fence right now of just stopping using the 1-T, do my pct and just cut my losses (well $$$ losses anyway so to speak) and just riding out the cycle to see if the last 3 weeks produce the results that are claimed.  I listed my second bottle of the stuff for sale on the site, so if anyone wants to buy it before it's time to open it, then I will just stop and sell it.

But I am really thick headed, so I will probably finish it regardless because I'm like that


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey Stew! Merry Christmas!

Shovelling? I keep reading about this....don't y'all have snow blowers...or an old (heavy) ATV with a blade or snow blower on it? I'm all about pushing the 'easy button' when and where I can...


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 25, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Stew! Merry Christmas!
> 
> Shovelling? I keep reading about this....don't y'all have snow blowers...or an old (heavy) ATV with a blade or snow blower on it? I'm all about pushing the 'easy button' when and where I can...


 
i am a masochist what can I say? 

Merry Christmas to you too buddy!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 26, 2009)

Dec 26

Squats
145 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 5
250 x 5
295 x 3
215 x 8

Bench Press
145 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 5
250 x 5
295 x 3

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 5
105 x 5
125 x 5
145 x 5
170 x 3
125 x 8

Close Grip Floor Press
230 x 5
230 x 5
230 x 5

*Well, real good strength today.  Not saying the weight felt light, just that I was really driving it on the concentrics, that's what felt strong today, so who knows, maybe there is still hope for the 1-T to produce some tangible results.  If I can nail the 5 rep sets on Tuesday that I did with 3 reps today, then we'll be onto something here.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 29, 2009)

Dec 29

Dual Factor 5x5 Week 2 Day 1

Squats
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Bench Press
165 x 5
190 x 5
215 x 5
240 x 5
260 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
100 x 5
110 x 5
125 x 5
140 x 5
155 x 5

*Well, everyone should be very proud of me, I took 2 consecutive days off for the first time in well, probably years believe it or not.  It's either real dedication, or real patheticness, depending on how you want to look at it 

I like the dual factor theory.  I probably have more linear progress in me, especially on squats, but this should be good for me.  When I finish this 1-T cycle in 3 weeks, it will lead me right into the intensification phase, which in theory should be good for the pct time.  when i am going au-natural, I can just do a one or 2 week deload, and then load again.  Ah good times


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm proud of you big guy 

*YOU* are going to do a DELOAD...... (that's funny to me)  

Any big plans for NYE?   We are have a couple of friends over for a small dinner party.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 29, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm proud of you big guy
> 
> *YOU* are going to do a DELOAD...... (that's funny to me)
> 
> Any big plans for NYE? We are have a couple of friends over for a small dinner party.


 

yeah i know, now that you mention it, it's kinda funny to me too .  Hey, I have dabbled in sub-max weights for the past two weeks following the 5x5 plan, doesn't that count for something?  The fun is going to begin next week and the week after.

We have NO plans for NYE, in fact, I may just treat it as a regular night and go to bed early.  I am too tired to be bothered by it, besides, until the kids get older, it's never going to be the same even for all of our friends.  That ship is kinda parked in the harbor for a few more years, you know, like when all of our kids are able to play with each other till 1AM without getting sleepy, then we might be able to go out and have fun.

Oh God, getting old sucks huh?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2009)

Getting old does suck....Wait until you are in your 50's and 60's.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 31, 2009)

Dec 31

Dual Factor 5x5 Week 2 Day 2

Trap Bar SLDL
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5

Seated OH Press from Rack
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

Chinups
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5

Happy New Year everyone!  I'll be in bed by 9:30 tonight, but I hope everyone else has fun tonight!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Getting old does suck....Wait until you are in your 50's and 60's.


HEY, I resemble that remark!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Dec 31
> 
> Dual Factor 5x5 Week 2 Day 2
> 
> ...


You are such a strong mofo Stew .  

I doubt if I will make it to the ball drop, but I am going to try


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 31, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> You are such a strong mofo Stew .
> 
> *I doubt if I will make it to the ball drop, but I am going to try*


 
eh, call me an old fart, but I just don't see what the big deal is.  I've never been one to be big on new year's resolutions, or fresh starts or whatever, to me it's just another night really.  in fact, one of the things that I hate the most about new years is when you're with a group of people and the clock strikes 12 and you gotta go around the room and shake all the guys' hands and kiss all the ladies and say happy new year to every single person you're with, not to mention all the phone calls you get from everyone saying the same thing...bleh whatever!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2009)

Exactly why I usually fall asleep on the couch.  On a scale of 1-10, around a 2.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 31, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Exactly why I usually fall asleep on the couch. On a scale of 1-10, around a 2.


 
i think a 2 is being generous


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 1, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> eh, call me an old fart, but I just don't see what the big deal is.  I've never been one to be big on new year's resolutions, or fresh starts or whatever, to me it's just another night really.  in fact, one of the things that I hate the most about new years is when you're with a group of people and the clock strikes 12 and you gotta go around the room and shake all the guys' hands and kiss all the ladies and say happy new year to every single person you're with, not to mention all the phone calls you get from everyone saying the same thing...bleh whatever!



Here's a song for you:

_Every party has a pooper, that's why we invited you -  PARTY POOPER, PARTY POOPER._


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> eh, call me an old fart, but I just don't see what the big deal is. I've never been one to be big on new year's resolutions, or fresh starts or whatever, to me it's just another night really. in fact, one of the things that I hate the most about new years is when you're with a group of people and the clock strikes 12 and you gotta go around the room and shake all the guys' hands and kiss all the ladies and say happy new year to every single person you're with, not to mention all the phone calls you get from everyone saying the same thing...bleh whatever!


I htink its all a matter of perspective.
Now...when I was working the club on NYE...I'd scout out the women  wanted to kiss at midnight. I'd find where they were as it got close to midnight and position myself strategically. When it was midnight, I'd go to the closet girl, say happy new year and get my kiss, then move on to #2, then #3 and so forth. I think my record was 7 good looking women in that 1st minute.

True story


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 2, 2010)

Jan 2

Squats
260 x 5
260 x 5
260 x 5
260 x 5
260 x 5

Bench Press
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2010)

wow
how long did that take? Hopefully...wiped you out?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 4, 2010)

Jan 4

UPPER

Bench Press
285 x 2
285 x 2
285 x 2
285 x 2

Chest Supported Rows
170 x 2
170 x 2
170 x 2
170 x 2

Seated OH Press from Rack
170 x 4
170 x 4
170 x 4
170 x 4

Chinups
BW+30 x 4
BW+30 x 4 
BW+30 x 4
BW+30 x 4


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> When it was midnight, I'd go to the *closet *girl, say happy new year and get my kiss, then move on to #2, then #3 and so forth.




Why'd you keep her in the closet?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Why'd you keep her in the closet?


yes...yes I did...more privacy...and who said where I was kissing her at while in the closet?


----------



## katt (Jan 5, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> yes...yes I did...more privacy...and who said where I was kissing her at while in the closet?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> yes...yes I did...more privacy...and who said where I was kissing her at while in the closet?



So how did it feel when you came out of the closet?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 5, 2010)

Jan 5

LOWER

Squats
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3

Trap Bar SLDL
340 x 1
340 x 1
340 x 1
340 x 1


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> So how did it feel when you came out of the closet?


with the girl....exhausted...yet satisfied....how do YOU feel after playing doctor in the closet with a girl????


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2010)

Deloading?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 6, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Deloading?


 
nah, I'm just going back to a method I used last year that worked well for me.  It looks something like this for each exercise:

80% 1rm 4x4
85% 1rm 4x3
90% 1rm 4x2
95% 1rm 4x1

once I get the 95% done, I'll up the 1rm # by 5-10 pounds and then start over.  Last time I did it with singles only, doing like 10 singles at 80%, etc., but I wanted a little more rep volume this time.  This all falls within the guidelines of prilepins table, and it seemed to work last time.  I tried something like this leading up to me powerlifting meet, and I did pretty well with it, so why not go back to it?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jan 7

Bench Press
300 x 1
300 x 1
300 x 1
300 x 1

Chest Supported Rows
180 x 1
180 x 1
180 x 1 
180 x 1

Seated OH Press from Rack
180 x 3
180 x 3
180 x 3
180 x 3

Chinups
BW+45 x 3
BW+45 x 3
BW+45 x 3
BW+45 x 3


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2010)

This looks right up your alley....Have you ever tried this one:

Charles Poliquin's 1-6 Method [Archive] - Wanna Be Big Bodybuilding and Weightlifting Forums


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 8, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> This looks right up your alley....Have you ever tried this one:
> 
> Charles Poliquin's 1-6 Method [Archive] - Wanna Be Big Bodybuilding and Weightlifting Forums


 
interesting, but i think highly impractical....hmm, so he wants you to do something like 10 1 rep maxes in a single workout, plus 10 or so sets of 6 rep maxes in between?  Let's see...the biggest and best westsiders do only 2 1rm attempts in a WEEK on two different days for two different exercises....yeah, I can see this working if I were a Cyberdine Systems T-1000 terminator


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> interesting, but i think highly impractical....hmm, so he wants you to do something like 10 1 rep maxes in a single workout, plus 10 or so sets of 6 rep maxes in between?  Let's see...the biggest and best westsiders do only 2 1rm attempts in a WEEK on two different days for two different exercises....yeah, I can see this working if I were a Cyberdine Systems T-1000 terminator



  I thought you were a terminator.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 8, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I thought you were a terminator.


 
I was--before I had two kids


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 9, 2010)

Jan 9

Squats
295 x 2
295 x 2
295 x 2
295 x 2

Trap Bar SLDL
300 x 4
300 x 4
300 x 4
300 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 10, 2010)

Jan 10

Bench Press
260 x 4
260 x 4
260 x 4
260 x 4

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 4
160 x 4
160 x 4
160 x 4

Seated OH Press from Rack
190 x 2
190 x 2
190 x 2
190 x 2

Chinups
BW+60 x 2
BW+60 x 2
BW+60 x 2
BW+60 x 2

So let's see.  Stopped the prohormone, started back up on creatine and beta alanine, went with a super low rep strength program, and guess what?  Strength seems to be going up, go figure.  Bench was simple.  Rows felt noticeably easier at this weight than in the past, and the chinups were awesome.  I wish I could do more of them, I even held myself at the top for a good 2 second count on each rep.  Overheads were ok, but my elbow is f'ed up and it really hurts on these since it is a primarily triceps movement.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 11, 2010)

Jan 11

Squats
315 x 1
315 x 1
315 x 1
315 x 1

Trap Bar SLDL
255 x 10
255 x 10
255 x 10


----------



## StanUk (Jan 12, 2010)

Looking strong as ever Stew  

Are you still working towards your 400lb bench?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 12, 2010)

StanUk said:


> Looking strong as ever Stew
> 
> Are you still working towards your 400lb bench?


 
ha, you remembered.  well, maybe now I might be.  I kind of got sidetracked for the past year, between the birth of my daughter and just doing too many different routines, I got away from the strength stuff, which is why I want to get it back.  We'll see.  hopefully slow and steady wins the race


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 13, 2010)

Jan 13

Bench Press
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3

Chest Supported Rows
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3

DB Snatch and Press
80 x 1
80 x 1
80 x 1
80 x 1

Chinups
BW+75 x 1
BW+75 x 1
BW+75 x 1
BW+75 x 1


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2010)

Chins are looking niiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 15, 2010)

Jan 15

Deadlifts
385 x 1
385 x 1
385 x 1
385 x 1
385 x 1

Squats
235 x 10
235 x 10
235 x 8

Barbell Curls
125 x 1
125 x 1
125 x 1
125 x 1
125 x 1

DB Snatch
60 x 10
60 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 17, 2010)

Jan 17

Close Grip Floor Press
275 x 1
275 x 1
275 x 1
275 x 1
275 x 1

Chinups
BW+75 x 1
BW+75 x 1
BW+75 x 1
BW+75 x 1
BW+75 x 1

Bench Press
240 x 5
240 x 5
240 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2010)

I might have missed it, but did you ever post a final analysis of your prohormone experiement?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jan 19

Squats
315 x 1
315 x 1
315 x 1
315 x 1
315 x 1

DB Snatches
80 x 1
80 x 1
80 x 1
80 x 1
80 x 1

Barbell Curls
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jan 20

Low Incline Bench Press
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3

Standing DB Press
75 x 3
75 x 3
75 x 3
75 x 3
75 x 3

Floor Press
235 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 21, 2010)

Jan 21

Chest Supported Rows
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
*Going back to an overhand grip with straps on these.  Been using underhand without straps

Chinups
BW+35 x 3
BW+35 x 3
BW+35 x 3
BW+35 x 3
BW+35 x 3

Barbell Curls
115 x 3
115 x 3
115 x 3
115 x 3
115 x 3


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 22, 2010)

Aren't you using your new grips?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 22, 2010)

Jan 22

High Bar Olympic Style Squats
225 x 4
225 x 4
225 x 4
225 x 4

SLDL Sumo Stance
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4

Barbell Curls
110 x 4
110 x 4
110 x 4
110 x 4

Going back to basics with the squat.  The high bar setup suits me better as I have pretty big traps, so it sits nicely up there.  The lower bar powerlifting setup never felt comfortable to me.  I put a pair of 10 pounders under my heels, and I know it's only 225 for 4 reps, but it did feel pretty comfortable.  I was able to go up and down a lot "cleaner" than with my old stance, if that makes sense.  I'll keep it up and go from here.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 22, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Aren't you using your new grips?


 
yeah, this is just one of those things I need the straps for.  My overhand grip strength on rows and pullups is just pathetic, partly because of some form of tendonitis in my right forearm that makes me shy away from overhand grip.  I'm giving it a go.  If I can't do it after a while, I'll go back to underhand grip.  I will keep chinups because I can't do BW+75 with the overhand grip and I don't want to drop down!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 24, 2010)

Jan 24

Incline Bench Press
290 x 2
290 x 2
290 x 2
290 x 2

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 2
160 x 2
160 x 2
160 x 2

Standing DB Press
67.5 x 4
67.5 x 4
67.5 x 4
67.5 x 4

Chinups
BW+35 x 4
BW+35 x 4
BW+35 x 4
BW+35 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 25, 2010)

Jan 25

High Bar Squats
215 x 8
230 x 6
245 x 4

SLDL
245 x 8
260 x 6
275 x 4

Hypers
+45 x 15
+45 x 15
+45 x 15

Cardio
A "few" minutes on the elliptical.  Man I need a treadmill at home I hate this thing!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2010)

WOW!!!   Did I see "cardio" in here !!!!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jan 27

Dips
BW+90 x 6
BW+90 x 6
BW+90 x 6

Chinups
BW+50 x 6
BW+50 x 6 
BW+50 x 5

Flat DB Press
85 x 12
85 x 12

Low Cable Rows w/V Handle
dont know exact weight  x 12
dont know exact weight  x 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jan 28

High Bar ATG Squats
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
*Yes, hammies on calves, yes I did it.

SLDL
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5

Glute Ham Raise
10
8

Want to try with a 5 and 10 plan again, that is, 5 heavy reps per set on the main movement, and then up to 10 on the secondary movements.  Wish I had a leg press machine right about now, I can't stand lunges and there's really no other quad dominant exercises to do at home.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 28, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> Jan 28
> 
> High Bar ATG Squats
> 245 x 5
> ...



How about Front or Zercher Squats for your quads?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 28, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> How about Front or Zercher Squats for your quads?


 
thats too much like the back squats.  to me, that would be like doing incline bench then flat bench.

i wish i had more options of doing different, *less taxing* quad dominant exercises (except for lunges, teehee).  i would even take a leg extension machine right about now, I wonder how much a home version costs??


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 30, 2010)

Jan 30

"Heavy" Chest/Shoulders/Tris, "Light" Back/Bis

Seated OH Press from Rack
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6

Flat DB Press
105 x 8
115 x 6
*Stopped here due to pain in left shoulder affecting pressing movements.  Fucker, this sucks.  Pretty much all I can do for "chest and tricep work" involves pressing, being at home.  Altering my workout on the fly to refrain from pressing for a week.

Cable Rows
3 sets of 10

Pullups
30 reps total
10, 7, 6, 5, 2

DB Curls
40 x 8
40 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 1, 2010)

Feb 1

High Bar Squats
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5

Chinups
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5

Hammer Curls
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8

For some reason, that was a sweet workout, I thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 1, 2010)

Bummer to hear about your shoulder


----------



## pitman (Feb 1, 2010)

stewart great attitude!!!! hit it!!! and hit that shit hard!!!! god bless brother...


----------



## rks1969 (Feb 1, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> How about Front or Zercher Squats for your quads?



 Have you ever tried the pistol squat. Bodyweight only. A single leg squat with the non-working leg held straight out in front of you. You should be holding the toe of your non-working leg. I use them, but balance can be a problem so I steady myself @ any sturdy object in the gym (smith mach. etc). Ideally these are done freestanding. 

You might also try bench step ups to failure. I use these as a warm up doing 20-40reps for 4-6 sets.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 1, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Bummer to hear about your shoulder


 
yep, I apparently am not immune to the old age injury bug like I thought I was.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> yep, I apparently am not immune to the old age injury bug like I thought I was.



Welcome to the club.............


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 2, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> How about Front or Zercher Squats for your quads?



I agree with YM, fronts would be a good second exercise.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 2, 2010)

I just noticed that you're a celebrity now (Big Back Grips ad).


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 3, 2010)

Feb 3

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5

Incline Bench Press
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8

*Went easy on the inclines to see how the shoulder felt, it felt good today, we'll see what happens next pressing day when I go heavier.

*Called it quits here as I was really nauseous at the end of the inclines.  Probably cause I haven't eaten anything since 1:00 and I worked out at 5:00, that's too long for me, not to mention I was nursing a horrible headache all day.  Ugh.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 5, 2010)

Feb 5

Bench Press (90 sec)
235 x 5 (10 sets)

Chest Supported Rows (90 sec)
145 x 5 (10 sets)

Now that I did all that volume, I think I'll go get some chicken ala vodka pizza for dinner, mmm mmm mmm


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 6, 2010)

Feb 6

Stiff Leg Deads (120 sec)
245 x 5 (10 sets)

Hammer Curls (60 sec)
50 x 5 (8 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 8, 2010)

Feb 8

Seated OH Press from Rack (90 sec)
160 x 5 (10 sets)

Pullups (90 sec)
BW x 5 (10 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 9, 2010)

Feb 9

Squats (2 min)
225 x 5 (8 sets)

1-arm DB Tricep Extensions (Light-rehab/prehab for elbow) (45 sec-alternating arms)
20 x 5 (8 sets)

*Left elbow is in bad shape, I'm amazed I can even still bench and press, the extensions were PAINFUL and it's only 20lbs.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2010)

Time for a DELOAD week  

How about do some cardio ONLY next week.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Time for a DELOAD week
> 
> How about do some cardio ONLY next week.



You expect Stew to deload for a week AND do cardio only?


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 11, 2010)

Feb 11

Cardio
Digging out from the blizzard again.  Solid 15+ inches plus over 3 foot drifts and the 2+ foot wall of ice snow in my driveway from the snow plows.

Bench Press (90 sec)
240 x 4 (8 sets)

Chest Supported Rows (90 sec)
150 x 4 (8 sets)

DB Curls (60 sec)
52.5 x 4 (8 sets)

*Put the curls on the upper day, I know it's a lot of sets, but they're all sub max and it isn't really strenuous, just a bit tiring, but nothing too bad, and now I get a break on the lower days with just one exercise, so that should be a relatively easy workout.

and to answer YM, this is essentially a deload for me, I mean these weights are pretty low for me, I'm just upping the volume, it is a welcome change from the heavy stuff all the time, it feels good actually--except for that damn elbow!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 11, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> You expect Stew to deload for a week AND do cardio only?



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> You expect Stew to deload for a week AND do cardio only?



I know ......... but someone had to say it.   I never expect to see a "cardio day" let alone a "cardio week"


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2010)

shoveling is cardio... right ??


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 12, 2010)

katt said:


> shoveling is cardio... right ??


 
of course it is, thank you Katt....see YM, I do cardio!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 12, 2010)

Feb 12

Stiff Leg Deads (2 min)
255 x 4 (8 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> Feb 12
> 
> Stiff Leg Deads (2 min)
> 255 x 4 (8 sets)



Arch would be proud of that one.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 14, 2010)

Feb 14

Seated OH Press from Rack (90 sec)
165 x 4 (8 sets)

Pullups (90 sec)
BW+5 x 4 (8 sets)

OH Tricep Extensions (60 sec)
22.5 x 4 (8 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 15, 2010)

Feb 15

Squats (2 min)
235 x 4 (8 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2010)

Is that elbow getting any better?


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, how's the elbow?  Is it getting any better?


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 17, 2010)

Feb 17

Bench Press (90 sec)
245 x 3 (8 sets)

Seated OH Press from Rack (90 sec)
170 x 3 (8 sets)

OH Tricep Extensions (60 sec)
25 x 3 (8 sets)


Hi Katt and TT....

Well, still hurts, but nothing unbearable, I'm not really doing anything heavy lately, so I think that's helping.  I think loading up the bar and doing a bench of say over 300 and it's probably going to hurt.  I'm going to keep at the extensions, and hopefully that will strengthen an area that I really have never worked out and we'll see what happens.  Also I think I'm switching to push/pull/lower to get more days off between parts, so that will rest the elbow even more.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 18, 2010)

Feb 18

Chest Supported Rows (90 sec)
155 x 3 (8 sets)

Pullups (90 sec)
BW+10 x 3 (8 sets)

DB Curls (60 sec)
55 x 3 (8 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 20, 2010)

Feb 20

Squats (2 min)
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Trap Bar SLDL (2 min)
270 x 5
270 x 5
270 x 5
270 x 5
270 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 21, 2010)

Feb 21

Bench Press
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5

Seated OH Press
75% of max
160 x 1 (rest 30 sec)
160 x 2 (rest 30 sec)
160 x 3 (rest 30 sec)
160 x 4 (rest 30 sec)
160 x 5 (rest 30 sec)
160 x 6 (rest 30 sec)
160 x 5 FAIL
*Goal was to get to 160 x 8.  Keep weight, try again

Chinups
75% of max
bw x 1 (rest 30 sec)
bw x 2 (rest 30 sec)
bw x 3 (rest 30 sec)
bw x 4 (rest 30 sec)
bw x 5 (rest 30 sec)
bw x 6 (rest 30 sec)
bw x 7 (rest 30 sec)
bw x 4 FAIL
*Goal was to get bw x 8.  keep weight, try again

Man, that low rest stuff was a lot harder than it looks.  You think it's cake up until around the 5 rep set, then you start to realize, shit, I'm not going to make it!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 23, 2010)

Feb 23

Stiff Leg Deads
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Glute Ham Raises
BW x 10
BW x 10

Barbell Curls
115 x 5
115 x 5
115 x 5
115 x 5
115 x 5

Alt DB Curls
50 x 10
50 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 24, 2010)

Feb 24

Seated OH Press from Rack
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5

Upright Rows
115 x 10
115 x 10

Rear Laterals
40 x 10
40 x 10

Close Grip Decline Bench Press
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 24, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> Feb 21
> 
> Bench Press
> 275 x 5
> ...



I like this workout


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2010)

tis always good to come in here and see how the big weights are moved!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 26, 2010)

Feb 26

Bench Press
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5

Seated OH Press
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 27, 2010)

Feb 27

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5

Chinups
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 28, 2010)

Feb 28

Trap Bar Deadlifts
340 x 5
340 x 5
340 x 5
340 x 5
340 x 5

Decline Crunches
+25 x 5
+25 x 5
+25 x 5 
+25 x 5
+25 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 2, 2010)

March 2

Bench Press
270 x 4
270 x 4
270 x 4
270 x 4
270 x 4
270 x 4

Seated OH Press
175 x 4
175 x 4
175 x 4
175 x 4
175 x 4
175 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 4, 2010)

March 4

Trap Bar Deadlifts
350 x 4
350 x 4
350 x 4
350 x 4
350 x 4
350 x 4

Chinups
BW+45 x 4
BW+45 x 4
BW+45 x 4
BW+45 x 4
BW+45 x 4
BW+45 x 4

Decline Crunches
BW+30 x 4
BW+30 x 4
BW+30 x 4
BW+30 x 4
BW+30 x 4
BW+30 x 4


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2010)

Back doing OK with the 2 heavy DL sessions in the same week?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 5, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Back doing OK with the 2 heavy DL sessions in the same week?


 
so far.  don't forget with the trap bar it's different.  It's not the same kind of feeling on the back.  I find that you can really stay down in a bent or crouched position a lot longer (obviously cause the bar doesn't have to go around your knees) and this in turn allows you to use a lot of leg drive and basically only use the back to stand up rather than actually pulling the weight up.  does that make sense?

almost like you can really lift the weight up with your legs with your back still bent over forward, whereas I don't really think you can do that with the straight bar.

now of course, whether or not you think this is a good thing or not is a matter of preference


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 6, 2010)

March 6

Bench Press
135 x 5
165 x 5
200 x 5
230 x 5
262.5 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 5
100 x 5
120 x 5
140 x 5
157.5 x 5

Seated OH Press from rack
80 x 5
100 x 5
120 x 5
140 x 5
160 x 5

Chinups
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw+15 x 5
bw+40 x 5

A little 5x5 linear with a S14 twist. Recovery is really becoming an issue lately, it's not really workload I don't think, it's just life stress, so rather than take time off (yeah right), I'm going to scale down volume, while still lifting heavy at the same time. Maybe that 1 heavy set instead of 5 or more will help me recover a bit, while maintaining my strength. Besides, it's not like I'm going to be doing this for too long anyway with my track record, so I may as well just stay linear as opposed to taking deloads and stuff and planning out cycles. The weights are scaled down to allow for some progression, yes I used the spreadsheet so what?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 6, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> A little 5x5 linear *with a S14 twist*.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2010)

I just want to know how chalk feels 'uncomfortable'? 

Just bustin' your balls. Your workouts are impressively strong as always.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 8, 2010)

March 8

Box Squats
200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5

Trap Bar Deads
270 x 5
270 x 5
270 x 5
270 x 5
270 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 9, 2010)

March 9

Decline Bench Press
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5

Seated OH Press from Rack
80 x 5
100 x 5
120 x 5
140 x 5
160 x 5

Chinups
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw+15 x 5
bw+40 x 5


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2010)

Lookin' good as always, brotha!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 11, 2010)

March 11

Wide Stance Squats
135 x 5
160 x 5
190 x 5
225 x 5
260 x 3
190 x 8

Trap Bar Deads
165 x 5
210 x 5
250 x 5
295 x 5
342.5 x 3
250 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 13, 2010)

March 13

Decline Bench Press
135 x 10
225 x 5
265 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5

Seated OH Press from Rack
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey stew!
Need a little perspective...does your delts ever kill from benching? I'm really confused how I wrecked my delt. I stretch, high rep, light weight warm up, then proceed to starting light weight sets and work up. AND! You use significantly more weight than I do...and not wrecked. How are you warming up, what do you do?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 16, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Hey stew!
> Need a little perspective...does your delts ever kill from benching? I'm really confused how I wrecked my delt. I stretch, high rep, light weight warm up, then proceed to starting light weight sets and work up. AND! You use significantly more weight than I do...and not wrecked. How are you warming up, what do you do?



sorry i didn;t get back to you sooner, I've had no internet for 3 days cause of the big storm here last weekend 

i think it's truly a matter of form.  There is a groove that you need to be in, and when you find what that groove is for you, you will see that your shoulders will feel a lot better.

where does it hurt on you?  I know my left shoulder hurts after benching, but it's nothing I can't manage.  It hurts on the inside right above where the pec tendon attaches to my arm.  It feels like it's deep inside, I can't pinpoint a spot.  If I bench in my correct groove, it hurts significantly less.  If my elbows flare out at all, I notice it more.

so concentrate on tucking your elbows in, I don't mean right next to your body, but you really need to concentrate on keeping them in and not letting them flare out.  experiment with light weight until you find that groove.  also learn to use your back to lower the weight.  easier said than done, I still can't really do it properly, but I find if I lift my head up a bit (I know it's probably a bad idea, but it helps in this regard) I can use my back to lower the weight.

so it's really more complicated than lift, lower, press repeat.  There is truly a technique that needs to be learned in order to minimize pains from benching.  you really need to just practice , practice, practice.

Oh, and if you want to keep a strength base up while you practice your flat benching technique, use the decline bench.  It really saves the shoulders a bit.

So...go heavier on your decline press if you want to keep pressing heavy, and learn the technique with lighter weights on the flat.  that's my $.02


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 16, 2010)

March 16

Bench Press
257.5 x 5
257.5 x 5
257.5 x 5
257.5 x 5
257.5 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 5
140 x 5
172.5 x 5

Chinups
BW+17.5 x 5
BW+17.5 x 5
BW+17.5 x 5
BW+17.5 x 5
BW+17.5 x 5

OK, I've come up with a great alternative split for those that want to try a 5x5 periodized routine, but have found the volume to be too much.  It covers 4 days instead of 3, and I can't tell you if it has the same effectiveness, but it is certainly more manageable.

Saturday
Bench Press 1x5
Rows 5x5
OH Press 5x5

Sunday
Squats 1x5
Deadlifts 5x5

Tuesday
Bench Press 5x5
Rows 1x5
Chinups 5x5

Thursday
Squats 5x5

Now that covers all the major lifts spread over 4 days instead of 3.  I'm trying it now, we'll see how it works out.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 18, 2010)

March 18

Squats
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2010)

Lookin STRONG in here my Friend!!! Pushin/Pullin some SERIOUS #'s in here, I like your routine too, Best Wishes!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 20, 2010)

March 20

Low Incline Bench Press
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5

DB Rows
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 21, 2010)

Program looks great, man. Gonna bookmark that one.

Workouts are brutal too, good job


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 21, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Program looks great, man. Gonna bookmark that one.
> 
> Workouts are brutal too, good job


 
hey Gaz...I don't know if they qualify as being brutal, but they're pretty tough anyway


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 21, 2010)

March 21

Deadlifts
335 x 3
335 x 3
335 x 3
335 x 3
335 x 3

Chinups
BW+30 x 5
BW+30 x 5
BW+30 x 5
BW+30 x 5
BW+30 x 5

*Not feeling the deadlifts, they really make my back feel funky when I'm done, I might change these to stiff leg deads, those seem to really target my hammies for me, and less lower back "funkiness"


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 23, 2010)

March 23

Flat DB Bench
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5

Pendlay Rows
230 x 5
230 x 5
230 x 5
230 x 5
230 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 25, 2010)

March 24

Cardio

Joined a hockey league and had my first game last night.  Holy shit I am feeling it today, surprisingly, my legs and groin are OK, it's my upper back, obliques, and elbows that are hurting today.  This was my first time skating and actually shooting a puck in 5 years.  Had a goal and an assist in my return, not too shabby for an old man.  I am so happy that I can actually keep up with the guys that have been playing every year, I was not out of place at all.

Go me.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 25, 2010)

March 25

DB Rows
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

Pullups
6
6
6
6
6

Alt. DB Curls
50 x 6
50 x 6
50 x 6
50 x 6

*Getting the aches and pains from the heavy lifting going on again, so I am gonna drop the weight down a bit and up the volume.  plan is to take each exercise from 5x5 to 5x8 and then up the weight and go back to 5x5.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 25, 2010)

I almost sh*t my pants when I read "CARDIO" in here ... haha

Niiiiiice    Hockey is great exercise.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2010)

March 26

Low Incline Bench Press
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6

Standing OH Press
140 x 6
140 x 6
140 x 6
140 x 6
140 x 6


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 26, 2010)

No comment on my previous comment ?????


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> No comment on my previous comment ?????


 
I was trying to think of a nice witty response, but truth be told....I've got nothing hahaha

I will tell you that I was sore as hell the next day in places I didn't know I even had muscles, but it was fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 27, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I almost sh*t my pants when I read "CARDIO" in here ... haha
> 
> Niiiiiice    Hockey is great exercise.



It's not real cardio if you're enjoying it.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 28, 2010)

March 28

Close Stance ATG Manta Ray Squats (Say that 10 times fast)
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3

Sumo SLDL
255 x 4
255 x 4
255 x 4
255 x 4
255 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 29, 2010)

March 29

Pendlay Rows
235 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3

Chinups
BW+30 x 3
BW+30 x 3
BW+30 x 3
BW+30 x 3
BW+30 x 3

Upright Rows
115 x 3
115 x 3
115 x 3
115 x 3
115 x 3


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2010)

Any hockey games recently?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 30, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Any hockey games recently?


 
No, not till Thursday.  This league has so many divisions and teams you average out at about a game a week, which sucks, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 30, 2010)

March 30

Bench Press
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3

Standing OH Press
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3

Incline Bench Press
185 x 10
185 x 10

Side Laterals
20 x 10
20 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 1, 2010)

April 1

Full Squats
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3

SLDL
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5

Leg Press
360 x 10
360 x 10

Leg Curls
#110 x 8
#110 x 8

Hip Adduction (for groin)
#65 x 10
#65 x 10

*Rejoined the gym, and this was my first time back.  It was fun to be back, being around other people seemed to push me a little more than when I'm by myself.  Also nice to have some extra equipment to do some exercises that I couldn't do at home.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 3, 2010)

Looking good, Stewart!

Those are some awesome SLDLs!

Hows training going?


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 3, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Looking good, Stewart!
> 
> Those are some awesome SLDLs!
> 
> Hows training going?


 
Hey Gaz:

training is going, trying to find some consistency, just when I thought I found it, my wife conned me into joining a gym, so now that I have so many more options for exercises, I'm wavering in my plans again.  It would be a waste to not take advantage of what the gym has to offer over my home gym, so a few tweaks here and there will be in the works.

My SLDLs are definitely one of my better exercises.  I prefer them to conventional deadlifts, as they bother my back LESS believe it or not.  I think that's due to me hamstrings being relatively stronger than the rest of my lef muscles, I don't know, but my form on these is flawless, where regular deads I have a bit of work to do on perfect form.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 3, 2010)

April 3

Pendlay Rows
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5

Chinups
BW+35 x 5
BW+45 x 5
BW+45 x 5

Life Fitness Mid Rows
#132 x 8
#132 x 8

Neutral Grip Pulldowns
#160 x 8
#160 x 8

EZ Bar Curls
110 x 5
110 x 5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 3, 2010)

So are you training your wife?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 3, 2010)

I hear you about the home gym vs commercial gym.  Working out at home is much more convenient, but you're generally limited by available equipment, whereas the gym has more options, but also more idiots to get in your way.  I find that I get a better workout at a regular gym, too.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 4, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> So are you training your wife?


 
not really.  We're trying to go separately at different times so we don't have to bring the kids (they have a child care area, but I would only use that as a last resort).  she's mostly into the classes they offer there anyway, especially this Zumba crap, that's all she ever talks about lately.

So she goes for the classes, I go for the weights.  Sounds pretty typical right?

Oh, and Happy Easter--lay off the chocolate bunnies today ok??


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 4, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> I hear you about the home gym vs commercial gym. Working out at home is much more convenient, but you're generally limited by available equipment, whereas the gym has more options, but also more idiots to get in your way. I find that I get a better workout at a regular gym, too.


 
I've gone twice so far, and I am so hooked right now, it's not even funny.  I am sure at some point the novelty will wear off once again, but for now, it's great.

I am competitive by nature, so when I see other people working out, I just have to best them.  Yesterday some guy who seemed big wandered over to the *assisted* pull up machine and started using that, while I waddled up right next to him with my 45 lb plate and started my chinups.  I know everyone has to start somewhere, but you can't help but feel a little "proud" when you do something like that

But I can do without the teenage/college age kids who think they are hot shit, banging out a set of *not so heavy weight*, then dropping the dumbbells and walking around the gym with this pissed off look on their faces after a set.  Firstly, it wasn't that heavy, secondly, where the hell are you going, and thirdly, you look like an ass.  I would love to tell them one day....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 4, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> I've gone twice so far, and I am so hooked right now, it's not even funny.  I am sure at some point the novelty will wear off once again, but for now, it's great.
> 
> I am competitive by nature, so when I see other people working out, I just have to best them.  Yesterday some guy who seemed big wandered over to the *assisted* pull up machine and started using that, while I waddled up right next to him with my 45 lb plate and started my chinups.  I know everyone has to start somewhere, but you can't help but feel a little "proud" when you do something like that
> 
> But I can do without the teenage/college age kids who think they are hot shit, banging out a set of *not so heavy weight*, then dropping the dumbbells and walking around the gym with this pissed off look on their faces after a set.  Firstly, it wasn't that heavy, secondly, where the hell are you going, and thirdly, you look like an ass.  I would love to tell them one day....



Welcome to the gym scene  

You take the good with the bad.  Wait another month....the college treadmill bunnies will be back.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 5, 2010)

April 4

Bench Press
190 x 5
225 x 5
250 x 10

Standing OH Press
105 x 5
120 x 5
140 x 9

Smith Incline Press (plate weight)
180 x 8
180 x 8

Side Laterals Machine
#6 x 10
#6 x 10

Rear Laterals Machine
#103 x 10
#103 x 10


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Wait another month....the college treadmill bunnies will be back.



You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 5, 2010)

oh, I'm having no complaints with the women I'm seeing at the place, it's just the douchebags doing the curls in the rack, the ones dropping the weights around like they're fricken ronnie coleman, etc.

But any FEMALES wearing tight pants and short tank tops, can pretty much do what they want (ok, so long as they're not fat slobs in said clothes)


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 5, 2010)

April 5

Full Squats
185 x 5
225 x 5
235 x 10

Hamstring Curls
#110 x 8
#110 x 8

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 8
90 x 8

pretty uneventful.  it's a S14 twist on Wendler 531.  Full squats IN.  Deadlifts OUT.  SLDL IN.  Rows and chins for 531, IN.

My accessory work looks pitiful today, but I am going to scale it to 4 sets in the last heavy workout of 531, then take the deload, and start again at 2 sets with a heavier weight.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.



 Not really.   I meant it was motivational.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 7, 2010)

April 7

Chinups
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw+30 x 8

Standing OH Press
140 x 11

low cable rows
plate#190 x 8
plate#190 x 8

Smith incline press
180 (plate weight) x 8
180 x 8

db curls
45 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 8, 2010)

April 8

Squats (RI=60 sec)
Warmups
135 x 5
225 x 5
280 x 1 for 8 sets

SLDL (RI=90 sec)
275 x 2 for 8 sets


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 11, 2010)

April 11

Chest Supported Rows (RI=90 sec)
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5

Neutral Grip Chinups (RI=90 sec)
+15 x 5
+15 x 5
+15 x 5
+15 x 5
+15 x 5
+15 x 5
+15 x 5
+15 x 5

Barbell Curls (RI=60 sec)
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 12, 2010)

April 12

Low Incline Bench Press (RI=90 sec)
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5

Standing Overhead Press (RI=90 sec)
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5

Dips (RI=60 sec)
BW+45 x 5
BW+45 x 5
BW+45 x 5
BW+45 x 5
BW+45 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 16, 2010)

April 15

Chest Supported Rows
110 x 5
130 x 5
145 x 12

Chinups
BW+20 x 10

Barbell Curls
100 x 11


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 16, 2010)

April 16

Floor Press
180 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 11

Standing Overhead Press
140 x 13

Dips
BW+50 x 15

*Easing back into the dips due to shoulder and elbow pain.  My elbows are shot, hockey isn't helping them, but I'm happy with these numbers considering I played a game last night and my elbows were on fire after the game.

Switched to the floor press to take some stress off my shoulders, benching always hurts my left shoulder lately, and dips do too to an extent, so I figure if I eliminate benching, hopefully I can get my dips back up to respectability again.

Hockey stats so far:
4 games played
3 goals, 2 assists, 2 penalty minutes.
and I play defense, so not too shabby.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 16, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> April 16
> 
> Floor Press
> 180 x 5
> ...



I want to see those penalty minutes go up


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 16, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I want to see those penalty minutes go up


ha!  well I did start a mini brawl last night   I decked someone into our goalie who fell over him, and accidentally landed on his (our goalie's) head, to which another member of my team started pounding on this guy on the ground, to which two guys from the other team grabbed him, to which 2 more guys from my team grabbed them, lots of pushing and shoving, a few punches thrown, and I was squared off with one of the defenseman from the other team, we were just observing.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 17, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> April 16
> 
> Floor Press
> 180 x 5
> ...



This is a great workout. I love seeing stuff like floor press! Nice work


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 18, 2010)

April 18

Squats
190 x 5
225 x 5
250 x 10

SLDL
250 x 11


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 19, 2010)

April 19

Chest Supported Rows
120 x 3
135 x 3
155 x 8

Chinups
BW+35 x 8

Barbell Curls
105 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 21, 2010)

April 21

Floor Press
195 x 3
225 x 3
250 x 9

Standing OH Press
150 x 10

Dips
BW+65 x 12


----------



## suprfast (Apr 21, 2010)

dips are moving back up.  this was all at the gym right?


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 21, 2010)

suprfast said:


> dips are moving back up. this was all at the gym right?


 
nah, I went for like 4 days, then I decided to drop my membership, I thought I could better spend the $50 a month on protein powder.  I thought I would go in and do all the exercises that I can't do at home, but truth be told, I just don't have the "bodybuilder" mentality, so I'll stick with my big basics and work on them.  I don't need to be doing leg presses or pec dec flies or anything like that.

the reason my dips suck is because I've progressively developed some nasty tendonitis in my left elbow as well as a left shoulder pain when doing the movement.  The shoulder really hurts on bench press as well, which is one of the reasons I switched to the floor press.  Now of course, the floor press stresses the elbows more than bench press, so I'm pretty much screwed either way.  not to mention I've been playing roller hockey, and after each game my elbows are screaming to the point where I think I now have tendonitis in both elbows.

so it's live with the pain, or elimintate hockey or lifting, and I'd rather tear the tendon off then give up on either, so there it is. 

good to have you back


----------



## suprfast (Apr 21, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> nah, I went for like 4 days, then I decided to drop my membership, I thought I could better spend the $50 a month on protein powder.  I thought I would go in and do all the exercises that I can't do at home, but truth be told, I just don't have the "bodybuilder" mentality, so I'll stick with my big basics and work on them.  I don't need to be doing leg presses or pec dec flies or anything like that.
> 
> the reason my dips suck is because I've progressively developed some nasty tendonitis in my left elbow as well as a left shoulder pain when doing the movement.  The shoulder really hurts on bench press as well, which is one of the reasons I switched to the floor press.  Now of course, the floor press stresses the elbows more than bench press, so I'm pretty much screwed either way.  not to mention I've been playing roller hockey, and after each game my elbows are screaming to the point where I think I now have tendonitis in both elbows.
> 
> ...



Great to be back.  I spent way too much time at a BBQ forum and realized the forums I troll the most are the activities I do the most.  While i love BBQ, it was making me FAT.  Back to working out, and enough about me.  Good call on the cancellation of the gym.  At 50/mth not only can you get better protein, but you can treat yourself to a big ol piece of rib eye now and then, or more home gym equipment.  How is life with the lil' one treating you?


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 21, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Great to be back. I spent way too much time at a BBQ forum and realized the forums I troll the most are the activities I do the most. While i love BBQ, it was making me FAT. Back to working out, and enough about me. Good call on the cancellation of the gym. At 50/mth not only can you get better protein, but you can treat yourself to a big ol piece of rib eye now and then, or more home gym equipment. How is life with the lil' one treating you?


 
don't forget it's TWO little ones, and my lil' lil' one just turned ONE yesterday, I can't believe it's been a fricken year already.  But let's just say, they're keeping me quite busy


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 22, 2010)

April 22

Squats
270 x 3
270 x 3
270 x 3
270 x 3
270 x 3
270 x 3

SLDL
270 x 3
270 x 3
270 x 3
270 x 3
270 x 3
270 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 23, 2010)

April 23

Chest Supported Rows
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3

Chinups
BW+35 x 3
BW+35 x 3
BW+35 x 3
BW+35 x 3
BW+35 x 3
BW+35 x 3

EZ Bar Curls
110 x 3
110 x 3
110 x 3
110 x 3
110 x 3
110 x 3


----------



## suprfast (Apr 23, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> April 23
> 
> Chest Supported Rows
> 150 x 3
> ...



Digging the curls.  Great job.  What is your BW?
kris


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 23, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Digging the curls. Great job. What is your BW?
> kris


 
i'm down to 210.  i want to be back at 225 like I was 3 years ago before my son was born, but I'm kind of digging the little extra definition I seem to have at the lower weight.  I'd hate to do it for psychological reasons, but if I could get down to 200, I would probably be pretty ripped up.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 23, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> i'm down to 210.  i want to be back at 225 like I was 3 years ago before my son was born, but I'm kind of digging the little extra definition I seem to have at the lower weight.  I'd hate to do it for psychological reasons, but if I could get down to 200, I would probably be pretty ripped up.



Seems like you and I are in similar boats.  You have massive upper body strength vs me, and i like to think im walking tree trunks.  Great numbers though Stewart, and all that cardio from roller hockey should help.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 25, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Seems like you and I are in similar boats.  You have massive upper body strength vs me, and i like to think im walking tree trunks.  Great numbers though Stewart, and all that cardio from roller hockey should help.



well, the one thing that I have learned from playing hockey is that pretty much NOBODY works out their legs too much.  Do you know how I know this?  Well, I can go into the corner and pin the puck against the boards and between my skates, and no one on the others teams (to this point so far) can touch me.  Also, if I stand in front of the opposition net and put my stick down to form a tripod, they don't move me out, they can't budge me once I get set.  While playing defense, I've had no problems moving players out from in front of my net.

Now of course, I'm slow as shit, can't skate as great as I used to, and my shot has gone to shit (after all it was a 6 year layoff from playing), but I can take pride that I am one of the strongest guys in the league, and if my role is to just muck it up in the corners and in front of the net, so be it, it's fun and like you said, great cardio


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> Chinups
> BW+35 x 3
> BW+35 x 3
> BW+35 x 3
> ...



Damn, nice chinups, Stewart!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 25, 2010)

April 25

Floor Press
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3

Standing OH Press (with clean)
160 x 3
160 x 3
160 x 3
160 x 3
160 x 3
160 x 3

Dips
BW+100 x 3
BW+100 x 3
BW+100 x 3
BW+100 x 3
BW+100 x 3
BW+100 x 3


----------



## suprfast (Apr 25, 2010)

Damn nice cleans and KILLLLLER dips stewart.



Stewart14 said:


> April 25
> 
> Floor Press
> 255 x 3
> ...


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 25, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Damn nice cleans and KILLLLLER dips stewart.


 
thanks man.  i'm gonna take the overhead presses up as long as I can still clean the weight up.  i think i'll be fine till i get up over 190 or so, then I think it's going to be trouble.  stinks that i don't have a high enough ceiling in my basement to do overhead's down there with my squat rack, cause i would love to overhead press 225+, but i think the cleaning part is going to nix that one.

the dips, well, i'm just getting my stride back on those.  I've done +160 for a couple reps in the past, so it would be cool to see that again.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 25, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> *I've done +160 for a couple reps in the past*, so it would be cool to see that again.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 27, 2010)

April 27

Squats
285 x 2
285 x 2
285 x 2
285 x 2
285 x 2
285 x 2

SLDL
285 x 2
285 x 2
285 x 2
285 x 2
285 x 2
285 x 2

And a hockey game tonight, great planning I know


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 27, 2010)

At least you didn't go out and run 8 miles before the game.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 28, 2010)

April 28

Chest Supported Rows
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5

Chinups
BW+20 x 5
BW+20 x 5
BW+20 x 5
BW+20 x 5
BW+20 x 5

Looks like I'm gonna have to make some choices with my training now that I'm playing hockey since it looks like I am going to be playing on this team for every "season" in the league, and they run 4 seasons per year, so I'll be doing this year round.

My wrists and elbows are getting beat up big time, surprisingly my legs and my groin is holding up great, which was my problem area last time I played 5 years ago, I guess the wide stance squats built up those muscles a bit?

So anyway, curls and dips are out, terrible on the wrists and elbows, and low, low reps are out as well.  Going to rotate 75%. 80% and 85% of max, with sets of 5 reps, 4 reps, and 3 reps respectively.

Whatever, it just sucks to be getting older, ugh.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 29, 2010)

April 29

Bench Press
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Standing OH Press (with clean)
150 x 5 
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5


----------



## suprfast (Apr 29, 2010)

If Shaq is still playing basketball you can still play and workout.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 1, 2010)

May 1

Squats
285 x 3
285 x 3
285 x 3
285 x 3

SLDL
285 x 3
285 x 3
285 x 3
285 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (May 2, 2010)

May 2

Rack Pulls (from knee)
325 x 4
325 x 4
325 x 4
325 x 4

Chest Supported Rows
155 x 4
155 x 4
155 x 4
155 x 4

Chinups
BW+35 x 4
BW+35 x 4
BW+35 x 4
BW+35 x 4


----------



## suprfast (May 3, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> May 2
> 
> Rack Pulls (from knee)
> 325 x 4
> ...



Are the rack pulls in response to the thread just posted?  
Looks good man.  How old are you, since you said it sucks to get older?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 3, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Are the rack pulls in response to the thread just posted?
> Looks good man. How old are you, since you said it sucks to get older?


 
That one phrase about shoulder development got me hooked.  I mean, I have wonderful front delts, but the rest are definitely lagging, so I'll try anything.  I went real conservative to begin with, cause I just don't know where to put them, either on the lower day, or with uppers, I have to figure that out.  I'm enjoying my sldl's, but I wonder if those plus rack pulls is gonna be overkill on my low back.  maybe I'll replace stiff legs with glute ham raises, and keep rack pulls, just maybe lower the pins a setting or two to make it more difficult, I dunno.  I just don't know if glute ham raises for sets of 3 is worth it.  I purposely set up alternating intensities on my workouts to make it so I can do them at a high frequency, so it's not as simple as doing legs on monday and rack pulls on thursday, for example.  I set it up to be able to do rack pulls on monday, and then again on say friday or saturday.

Oh, I'm 35 and I definitely feel the difference from 30.  Or then again, it could just be my kids


----------



## Gazhole (May 3, 2010)

Great workouts dude, i love training just 2 or 3 exercises.

As for the rack pulls, i noticed that comment too - and noticed that a lot of the time i train them with shoulder exercises, haha.

Personally i would put them with back exercises like pullups/rows rather than RDLs. Lower back takes a bit of a beating sometimes. I wouldn't wanna limit my RDLs doing racks first, and using that much weight after RDLs is just asking for trouble.

Rack Pulls, Hang Cleans, Pullups is a great workout.

Think you've got the right idea with racks/rows/chins


----------



## suprfast (May 3, 2010)

I put them on chest day and back day.  

Bench
incline dumbbell 
incline flys
-rack pulls
-bent over rows

Im trying to once in my workout life just stick with BGB.  I love it, but school keeps dropping me off for a week or two(sometimes a tad more).  I put them on the pin that is roughly 2-3 inches below the knee.  

I also dropped SLDL for GHR and LOVE IT.  I focus on control all the way down and get a free ab workout.  I still do trap bar RDL though and love these compared to any other dead lift because of the natural feeling of the hands at the side.  

Keep it up man.  You have plenty of good workouts in you and your strength is big dog shit.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 3, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Great workouts dude, i love training just 2 or 3 exercises.
> 
> As for the rack pulls, i noticed that comment too - and noticed that a lot of the time i train them with shoulder exercises, haha.
> 
> ...


 
you think the rack pulls would be too much with stiff legs as well in one session?  Here's the thing, I am thinking about switching to an alternating upper/lower split using my chosen exercises with a day off in between each (upper, off, lower, off, upper, off, etc).  If I did rack pulls on upper day, that would be stiff legs, off, rack pulls, off, stiff legs, off, so lower back every other day.  I figured if I did them on the lower day, yeah, that session would be tougher, but I'd get 3 full days in between to rest.

To complicate things further, I want to try to incorporate some complexes as "cardio" on the off days, and as you I'm sure are aware, most of the complexes have a bunch of lower back exercises, even though the weight is so light, it's still being used.  So I could potentially be using my lower back every day.  Maybe not the smartest of ideas.  But then again, can 65 pound deadlifts really have that detrimental of an effect?  I guess if they did, then what's the point of even working out?


----------



## Gazhole (May 3, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> you think the rack pulls would be too much with stiff legs as well in one session?  Here's the thing, I am thinking about switching to an alternating upper/lower split using my chosen exercises with a day off in between each (upper, off, lower, off, upper, off, etc).  If I did rack pulls on upper day, that would be stiff legs, off, rack pulls, off, stiff legs, off, so lower back every other day.  I figured if I did them on the lower day, yeah, that session would be tougher, but I'd get 3 full days in between to rest.
> 
> To complicate things further, I want to try to incorporate some complexes as "cardio" on the off days, and as you I'm sure are aware, most of the complexes have a bunch of lower back exercises, even though the weight is so light, it's still being used.  So I could potentially be using my lower back every day.  Maybe not the smartest of ideas.  But then again, can 65 pound deadlifts really have that detrimental of an effect?  I guess if they did, then what's the point of even working out?



 i go through this shit over and over in my head every time i come to writing a new program. I'm glad its not just me who gets pissed at the endless jigsaw puzzle of weight training!

I would try it out and see how your lower back feels. Do them both in one session with moderate weights that you'd usually use, and see how it goes from there.

Worst case scenario - do RDL's one session, Racks the next, then RDL's, racks, etc etc. They tick the same boxes after all.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 3, 2010)

suprfast said:


> I put them on chest day and back day.
> 
> Bench
> incline dumbbell
> ...



you can get away with that set up because of your routine.  On mine, I don't know if upper day is going to work.  I might actually take Gaz's advice and just alternate stiff legs and rack deads with my squats on lower day.  Why the hell not?  it makes sense right?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 3, 2010)

May 3

Bench Press
260 x 4
260 x 4
260 x 4
260 x 4

Standing OH Press with clean
160 x 4
160 x 4
160 x 4
160 x 4

Cosgrove Barbell Complex
4 rounds 6, 5, 4, 3 reps 90 sec rest
*Yeah, I am out of shape


----------



## Stewart14 (May 4, 2010)

May 4

Chinups Day
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw+25 x 5
bw+35 x 5
bw+45 x 5
bw+45 x 5
BW+45 x 5
bw+45 x 5
bw+45 x 5

*well, this seamed a lot easier on paper


----------



## Gazhole (May 5, 2010)

Chins always do 

Nice going though, thats a hell of a lot of chins to do with extra weight!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 5, 2010)

May 5

Squats
260 x 5
260 x 5
260 x 5
260 x 5

SLDL
260 x 5
260 x 5
260 x 5
260 x 5


----------



## soxmuscle (May 5, 2010)

Lovely.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 7, 2010)

May 7

Chest Supported Rows
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3

Chinups
BW+50 x 3
BW+50 x 3
BW+50 x 3
BW+50 x 3

Trap Bar Shrugs
350 x 3
350 x 3
350 x 3
350 x 3


----------



## Curt James (May 7, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> May 5
> 
> Squats
> 260 x 5
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 8, 2010)

May 8

Low Incline Bench Press
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3

Standing OH Press (clean from floor)
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3

*OK unless I can find a way to get my squat rack up to my first floor, I see the end of this exercise in sight.  I didn't really have too much trouble getting the 170 up, but its starting to get hard, considering I don't really clean with proper form.  I think I'll probably make it at least past 185, if I can get to 200 then bonus.  Sucks cause its not the pressing, its the cleaning.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 8, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Awesome!



Thanks man!  Don't know if this qualifies as awesome, but its pretty good for me anyway.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 9, 2010)

May 9

Squats
275 x 4
275 x 4
275 x 4
275 x 4

SLDL
275 x 4
275 x 4
275 x 4
275 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (May 11, 2010)

May 11

Chest Supported Rows
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5

Chinups
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5

Trap Bar Shrugs
310 x 5
310 x 5
310 x 5
310 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2010)

May 12

Low Incline Bench Press (Strength)
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4

Standing OH Press (Hypertrophy)-RI=60 sec
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
*Brutal with 1 minute rests, ugh


----------



## Stewart14 (May 14, 2010)

May 14

Squats
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3

SLDL
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2010)

May 16

Chest Supported Rows (Overhand grip)
90 x 6
110 x 6
120 x 6
130 x 6
140 x 6
150 x 6
rp
150 x 2
rp
150 x 2
rp
150 x 2
*I was using underhand grip exclusively, wanted to try to switch it up.  Obviously I am weaker this way

Neutral Grip Pulldowns
140 x 6
150 x 6
155 x 6
160 x 6
165 x 6
170 x 6
rp
170 x 2
rp
170 x 2
rp
170 x 2
*Not happy with my "lat width" (lol) from chinups, so I want to try the pulldowns for a while.

Alternating DB Curls
20 x 6
30 x 6
40 x 6
50 x 6
55 x 6
rp
55 x 2
rp
55 x 2
rp
55 x 2


----------



## suprfast (May 16, 2010)

These are good numbers with all your cardio workout.  keep it up man.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 17, 2010)

May 17

Low Incline Bench Press (rp=1 min)
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 6
255 x 6
rp
255 x 2
rp
255 x 2
rp
255 x 2

Close Grip Floor Press
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 6
230 x 6
rp
230 x 2
rp
230 x 2
rp
230 x 2

Rigged Squat Machine into Seated Shoulder Press (plate weight + machine weight, aka leg press)
90 x 6
110 x 6
rp
110 x 2
rp
110 x 2
rp
110 x 2
*Cut this short as this was a terrible workout...lots of distractions

Well, I got stuck on the bench press for the first time in my life.  It was on the first rest pause on inclines.  Got the first and got stuck at the bottom on the second, had to carefully maneuver the bar down to my belly, and then I was able to dump it.  I'm more embarrassed about it than anything, even though no one saw it, haha.

Definitely like the machine shoulder press I came up with.  I really feel it in my shoulders, whereas, the barbell I always feel my traps taking over for some reason, but I liked this, gonna keep it.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 19, 2010)

May 19

Squats
205 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 6
265 x 6
285 x 6
rp
285 x 2
rp
285 x 2
rp
285 x 2

Trap Bar Shrugs
320 x 6
340 x 6
360 x 6
rp 
360 x 2
rp
360 x 2
rp
360 x 2


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2010)

May 20

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 6
110 x 6
130 x 6
140 x 6
155 x 6
Rp
155 x 2
Rp
155 x 2
Rp
155 x 2

Neutral Grip Pulldowns
135 x 6
145 x 6
155 x 6
165 x 6
175 x 6
Rp
175 x 2
Rp
175 x 2
Rp
175 x 2

Alternating DB Curls
30 x 6
40 x 6
50 x 6
57.5 x 6
Rp
57.5 x 2
Rp
57.5 x 2
Rp
57.5 x 2


----------



## suprfast (May 20, 2010)

I meant to ask, what does RP stand for?  Im guessing rest period but i could be wrong.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 22, 2010)

May 22

Incline DB Bench
75 x 6
85 x 6
95 x 6
105 x 6
115 x 6
1 min
115 x 2
1 min
115 x 2
1 min
115 x 2

Rigged Shoulder Press
90 x 6
110 x 6
130 x 6
1 min
130 x 2
1 min
130 x 2
1 min
130 x 2

Floor Press
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 6
235 x 6
1 min
235 x 2
1 min
235 x 2
1 min
235 x 2


----------



## Gazhole (May 23, 2010)

Floor pressing looks awesome! Nice work! 

Whats a rigged shoulder press?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 23, 2010)

May 23

Squats
135 x 6
225 x 6
295 x 6
1 min
295 x 2
1 min
295 x 2
1 min
295 x 2

DB Rear Laterals
20 x 6
30 x 6
40 x 6
1 min
40 x 2
1 min
40 x 2
1 min
40 x 2


----------



## Stewart14 (May 23, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Floor pressing looks awesome! Nice work!
> 
> Whats a rigged shoulder press?



Thanks Gaz, but say adios to the floor press.  Too much stress on my elbows and they are completely messed up at this point.  Time to ditch these I think, not to mention, I need to get away from horizontal pressing, but that's a topic for another conversation..hehe

I rigged a way to use my squat machine for shoulder presses by lowering the lever a bit and sticking a chair under the part where you would put your shoulders under.  It works pretty damn good actually


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 23, 2010)

suprfast said:


> I meant to ask, what does RP stand for? Im guessing rest period but i could be wrong.


 Rest pause


----------



## Gazhole (May 23, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> Thanks Gaz, but say adios to the floor press.  Too much stress on my elbows and they are completely messed up at this point.  Time to ditch these I think, not to mention, I need to get away from horizontal pressing, but that's a topic for another conversation..hehe



Haha, horizontal pressing is the source of all evil in the gym i think. Pretty much all gym injuries come from some variety of bench press!



Stewart14 said:


> I rigged a way to use my squat machine for shoulder presses by lowering the lever a bit and sticking a chair under the part where you would put your shoulders under.  It works pretty damn good actually



Ah, cool! I love DIY exercises  people look at you like you're nuts though.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 25, 2010)

May 25

Chest Supported Rows
135 x 5 (10 sets)

Close Grip Pulldowns
150 x 5 (10 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (May 26, 2010)

May 26

Incline Bench Press
225 x 5 (10 sets)

Side Laterals/Rear Laterals superset
25/40 x 5 (10 sets)


----------



## suprfast (May 27, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> May 26
> 
> Incline Bench Press
> 225 x 5 (10 sets)
> ...



you fucken beast.  You rep 315 and I just want to press it once.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 27, 2010)

eh, I haven't seen 3 plates on my bench press bar in a looooooong time now.  Random injuries to my shoulders and elbows have made sure of that, plus I've been dicking around with about 5000 different routines, so I've got no consistency again.

It's ok, right now I'm in a different state of mind training wise.  The heavy stuff is fun, but it's going to hurt me right now, and I know I can back off and do more volume and not have it hurt, so that's what I have to do.  It's either that or take time off, and you know the time off thing isn't going to fly with me....


----------



## suprfast (May 28, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> eh, I haven't seen 3 plates on my bench press bar in a looooooong time now.  Random injuries to my shoulders and elbows have made sure of that, plus I've been dicking around with about 5000 different routines, so I've got no consistency again.
> 
> It's ok, right now I'm in a different state of mind training wise.  The heavy stuff is fun, but it's going to hurt me right now, and I know I can back off and do more volume and not have it hurt, so that's what I have to do.  It's either that or take time off, and you know the time off thing isn't going to fly with me....



Go light and fix what is broken.  After that long month off(I will never do this again) it only took me roughly two weeks to be back on par.  I feel stronger now than I did when I was working out for 5 months straight, and It has only been 3 weeks now.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 29, 2010)

May 29

Chinups
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw + 15 x 11

Chest Supported Rows (overhand)
105 x 5
120 x 5
140 x 11

Neutral Grip Pulldowns
120 x 5
135 x 5
155 x 10

DB Rows
75 x 5
87.5 x 5
100 x 12


----------



## Stewart14 (May 30, 2010)

May 30

Bench Press
185 x 5
215 x 5
240 x 11

Incline Bench Press
165 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5

"Rigged" Shoulder Press
80 x 5
90 x 5 
100 x 5
110 x 5
120 x 5


----------



## Curt James (May 30, 2010)

Big weights, big volume!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 1, 2010)

June 1

Squats
200 x 5
235 x 5
265 x 11

Wide Stance Box Squats
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5

SLDL
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5


----------



## davegmb (Jun 1, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> May 30
> 
> Bench Press
> 185 x 5
> ...


 
They are good incline bench numbers, i tend to lift more on the flat bench but noticed you got more out on the incline, good stuff.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 2, 2010)

Great squatting dude


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 2, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Great squatting dude



thanks Gaz!

I like to go out with a bang, since I'm thinking about removing squats for a while from my routines.  I just don't like the way my back feels from them when I'm done.  Gonna try sumo deads exclusively for a while and see what happens I think.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 2, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> thanks Gaz!
> 
> I like to go out with a bang, since I'm thinking about removing squats for a while from my routines.  I just don't like the way my back feels from them when I'm done.  Gonna try sumo deads exclusively for a while and see what happens I think.



I did sumo deads for a while and they were great fun. Totally different from regular deads.

A friend of mine has also started doing zercher lifts:






YouTube Video











Might be an interesting alternative!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 2, 2010)

June 2

Chest Supported Rows
150 x 5
135 x 5
120 x 5 (RI=60 sec)
120 x 5
120 x 5
120 x 5
120 x 5

Chinups
BW+45 x 5
BW+20 x 5
BW x 5 (RI=60 sec)
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 2, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> I did sumo deads for a while and they were great fun. Totally different from regular deads.
> 
> A friend of mine has also started doing zercher lifts:
> 
> ...



I've tried those in the past, and yes, while they do alleviate some of the discomfort from the back, the whole setup and execution of them is just really awkward (obviously).  Not to mention the nice red spots you get on your arms where the bar rests, I can do without them.

I'm actually doing this to try to work on my anterior pelvic tilt.  I just think the squats are making it worse, and with the sumo deads, I can focus on strengthening my hammies and glutes, and if I throw some ab work in there, maybe I can make some progress.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 2, 2010)

davegmb said:


> They are good incline bench numbers, i tend to lift more on the flat bench but noticed you got more out on the incline, good stuff.



i find that a low incline helps my shoulders not to hurt while benching, yet still makes the lift a bench press.  I wouldn't incline like the fixed benches at most gyms, those are practically shoulder presses.

and wouldn't you know it, I actually feel the emphasis on my "upper chest" and it is actually filling in, even though I know there really is no upper chest, lol.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 4, 2010)

June 4

Chest Supported Rows
120 x 5
120 x 5
120 x 5
120 x 5
120 x 5

Chinups
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5

Pseudo deload.  I want to try to keep a plan that starts low in weight and works up to a new 5x5 rep max, sort of like the Starr program, but with no peaking.  5 workouts and then reset and work back up, that's the plan.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2010)

June 5

Squats
145 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5
290 x 5

Incline Bench Press
120 x 5
150 x 5
175 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
75 x 5
95 x 5
110 x 5
130 x 5
147.5 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 7, 2010)

June 7

Deadlifts
165 x 5
210 x 5
250 x 5
295 x 5
335 x 5

Decline Crunches
BW+25 x 20
BW+35 x 15
BW+35 x 15


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 9, 2010)

June 9

Incline Bench Press
120 x 5
150 x 5
175 x 5
205 x 5
242.5 x 3
175 x 8

Chest Supported Rows
75 x 5
95 x 5
110 x 5
130 x 5
152.5 x 3
110 x 8

Shoulder Press on Squat Machine
60 x 5
75 x 5
90 x 5
105 x 5
125 x 3
90 x 8

Chinups
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw+5 x 5
bw+45 x 3
bw x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 11, 2010)

June 11

Squats
150 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
260 x 5
300 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
75 x 5
95 x 5
110 x 5
130 x 5
152.5 x 5

Chinups
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw+5 x 5
bw+25 x 5
bw+50 x 5


----------



## suprfast (Jun 11, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> June 11
> 
> Squats
> 150 x 5
> ...



Squats look good, chins look better.  Good job man.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 11, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Squats look good, chins look better.  Good job man.



I can't have you beating me too badly on the squats, need to catch up a bit.  But damn, they just DO NOT come easy for me.  Give me 300 pounds in my hands on a bench over on my back any day of the week, I just don't know what it is, me and squatting just do not get along.

Chins are good...I am really trying to get to 90 pounds for reps, but it's going slow.  I always get stuck around 50 for some reason.  Maybe I need to weigh less, and it will be easier?


----------



## suprfast (Jun 11, 2010)

If I could do anywhere near close what you do on arms I would be excited.  I did a one rep 265 flat bench and was happy.  The next day I did a 365 squat and was happier.  Almost at 405.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2010)

i remember back when I did my powerlifting meet, my first squat attempt was 365 cause I wanted to be conservative since I had no idea what was going to happen.  It was too easy.  then I went up to 385, and I grinded that bitch out, then I said what the hell and saw if I could do 4 plates....well, the bar won that one, and I haven't been even in the same ballpark since.  Oh well.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 13, 2010)

June 13

Bench Press
137.5 x 5
172.5 x 5
205 x 5
240 x 5
275 x 5

Squat Machine Shoulder Press
65 x 5
80 x 5
97.5 x 5
115 x 5
130 x 5

Decline Crunches
BW+35 x 15
BW+35 x 15

*Going to make use of my 1.25lb plates for some microloading to increase my progressions hopefully longer.  I'm going to add 2.5 lbs each session to all the upper body lifts, and 5 pounds for the squats and deads across the board.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 13, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> I did sumo deads for a while and they were great fun. Totally different from regular deads.
> 
> A friend of mine has also started doing zercher lifts:
> 
> ...



That looked like a lot more than 292lbs. That also looks like it would kill my elbows. Still looks interesting. I might try that.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 15, 2010)

June 15

FULL Squats
135 x 5
165 x 5
195 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5

SLDL
155 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 5
245 x 5
275 x 5

Decline Crunches
A couple sets

*OK, squats are down cause I am changing style yet again.  Closer stance, and more ass to grass, not exactly hamstrings touching calves but close enough.  also ditched the belt---HUGE difference.  255 was very tough, especially with trying not to lean forward too much.  But I know if I stick with it, it will get better, but sticking with it is the key.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 16, 2010)

June 16

Chest Supported Rows
95 x 5
110 x 5
130 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

Chinups
bw x 5
5 x 5 
25 x 5
50 x 5
50 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 18, 2010)

June 18

Incline Bench Press
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
110 x 5
130 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

Squat Machine Shoulder Press
90 x 5
110 x 5
120 x 5
130 x 5
130 x 5


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

^Great workout. I've been following a 5 x 5 program, but only one compound per workout. You, sir, are _badass._


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 20, 2010)

June 20 - Happy Father's Day!

FULL Squats
165 x 5
195 x 5
225 x 5
Fuk it--belt on
295 x 5
295 x 5

Chinups
5 x 5
25 x 5
50 x 5
50 x 5
50 x 5

Static Holds with Trap Bar
340 x 15 sec x 5 sets

Wow, I missed my belt on the earlier sets.  I said screw it, I don't stick with anything long enough to make a difference anyway, so I might as well go with the option that maximizes the weight used.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 21, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^Great workout. I've been following a 5 x 5 program, but only one compound per workout. You, sir, are _badass._



you know, it really isn't so hard.  I was in DOMS' journal and I saw your post about the multiple 5x5s, have you done it before?  I ask cause once you do it, it isn't so bad.  NOW, that being said, if I was doing a 5x5 routine with the same weight across all sets at 80+% of max, THEN, that would be badass doing 3 compounds for 5x5.  But with the ramp up sets, the first 3 are basically cake, so it isn't so many hard sets of 5.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 21, 2010)

June 20

incline Bench Press
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
130 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

Squat Machine Shoulder Press
130 x 5
130 x 5 	
130 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 23, 2010)

June 23

Squats
275 x 10
275 x 10
275 x 8

SLDL
275 x 8
275 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 24, 2010)

June 24

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 9
140 x 9
140 x 8

Chinups
BW+25 x 9
BW+25 x 8
BW+25 x 8

Trap Bar Shrugs
320 x 13
320 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2010)

What's the latest plan/goal?

How are the kids?  My daughter is busy in summer camps (swimming, bible school, safety class, sport camps).....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 24, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> What's the latest plan/goal?
> 
> How are the kids?  My daughter is busy in summer camp (swimming, bible school, safety class, sport camps).....



I didn't do camp this summer for the big guy, probably should have though, he's already driving us crazy.  I'm in the selfish mindset of wanting to spend as much time with him as possible before he gets older and doesn't want to anymore.  We'll still have plenty of stuff to do this summer so I'm not worried.

As far as a plan goes.  Well, my newest plan is that I don't have one. lol.  I'm keeping my core exercises the same, and instead of worrying about weight progressions and percentages and stuff for once, I'm just picking a set weight, and I'm going to rep it out for 3 sets, whatever I get.  If I'm having a good day, I might get more, bad day, less, but I'm not worrying about any rep goals on any day.  IF there ever comes a time where I can get to 3 sets of 20 on an exercise, then I will increase the weight.

I figure I can manipulate my size with food intake, and really, I don't see this type of plan negatively affecting my size anyway, if anything, I'll probably see an increase in size and hopefully some workload capacity increase, because right now, even going to sets of 10 is making me feel pukey at the end (pathetic yes, I know)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2010)

haha...........my wife says the same thing about the kids driving her crazy.

Sometimes not having a plan is OK as long as you are maintaining and being consistent.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 25, 2010)

June 25

Incline Bench Press
205 x 11
205 x 11
205 x 11

Squat Machine Shoulder Press
90 x 13
90 x 13

Bodyweight Quarter Dips
15
15
15

Damn shame my elbow is messed up, man I miss doing dips.  It's a bit of a downer to know that one time not too long ago you were doing full dips with 140 pounds on a belt for 6 reps, and now my "injuries" won't allow me to even do a full bodyweight dip pain free.  Oh well.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 26, 2010)

June 26

Upright Rows
100 x 10
100 x 12
100 x 12

Hammer Curls
40 x 15
40 x 16
40 x 13


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 27, 2010)

June 27

Squats
275 x 12
275 x 11
275 x 9


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 29, 2010)

June 29

Chinups
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+20 x 12

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8

Pullups
8
8
8
8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 4, 2010)

Are YOU taking a couple days off ????

(If so - I'm proud of you)


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 8, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Are YOU taking a couple days off ????
> 
> (If so - I'm proud of you)



not exactly, lol.....just not posting cause i've been going off on some tangents, and i didn't think it was worth it to post.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 8, 2010)

July 8

Trap Bar Deads
370 x 5
370 x 5
370 x 5

Wide Stance Squats
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5

Well, I experimented with higher reps for a while and more volume, and I don't think my body liked it too much, I was exhausted all the time, but couldn't sleep at the same time, so it was ugly.  So I am going with low reps, 3 sets per exercise, every 5 days.  I actually got a decent night's sleep last night, and so far today, even after this workout, I feel pretty good.  I've got a hockey game tonight, so we'll see how I feel after that!

Took it easy on the squat weight cause my right groin has been acting up since my game last week, and it hurt pretty good on the squats, my stance puts a lot of stress right there apparently, so I took it light today.  I hope the groin holds up tonight during my game, we'll see


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> not exactly, lol.....just not posting cause i've been going off on some tangents, and i didn't think it was worth it to post.



OK....tangents and new stuff is still worth posting IMO - just for a reference when you look at your journal a couple years later


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 10, 2010)

July 10

Low Incline DB Bench Press
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5

Squat Machine Shoulder Press
120 x 5
120 x 5 
120 x 5
120 x 5
120 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 11, 2010)

July 11

DB Rows
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5

Chinups
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5

Rows weren't exactly a challenge here, went too light, oh well, I'll go get em next time.  Chins made up for it, pretty tough.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 13, 2010)

July 13

Trap Bar Deads
380 x 5
380 x 5
380 x 5
380 x 5
380 x 5

Didn't squat today to give my groin a break, I've got another hockey game on Thursday and it's feeling a tad bit better the past day or so, so I didn't want to push it before the game.  Eventually, I am hopeful it will get better to the point that I can put the squats back in.  Oddly enough, I actually miss them


----------

